# Du darfst das nicht tragen...



## Liiu (9. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wie viele andere teste ich gerade die neuen Instanzen und das neue SucheNachGruppe-System.

Gerade war ich "Grube von Saron" auf heroisch und einer der trashmobs ließ eine wunderschöne Heiler-Lederarmschine fallen.
Ich war mit meinem Schamanen als Heiler dabei und trage an dieser stelle noch immer meine 213er Armschiene aus Naxx.

Voller Vorfreude wollte ich schon auf den "Bedarf"-Button klicken, als ich feststellen musste, dass diese Funktion nicht funktionierte.

Erstmal im Gruppenchat nachgefragt, wieso zur Hölle ich nicht "Bedarf" würfeln könne und mir wurde mitgeteilt, dass ich als Schamane nur für "Schwere Rüstung"  "Bedarf" anmelden kann.

Tut mir leid aber soll das ein schlechter Witz sein?
Wenn ein Gegenstand besser ist, als der den ich trage, ist mir doch die Rüstungsklasse egal.
Wen interessieren +/- 500 Rüstung im PvE?

Am besten ist ja dann auch noch, dass es keine Möglichlichkeit gibt "B" auf ein Item anzumelden.
Wenn ich "Gier" drücke ist das gleichbedeutend mit "Entzaubern" und wenn 4 Leute aus der Gruppe auf "Entzaubern" klicken und ich versuche den Gegenstand per "Gier" zu bekommen stehen meine Chancen 4:1, was im Regelfall bedeutet "Juhu Splitter".

Ansich ist das neue Tool ja nicht schlecht, aber das finde ich einfach nur bescheiden.


----------



## Davatar (9. Dezember 2009)

Hat halt Vor- und Nachteile. Wäre jetzt ein Druidenheiler in der Gruppe, würds ihn freuen. Damit muss man leben. Wenn Plattenheilzeug droppt können Stoffies ja auch nur zusehn, jetzt ist das halt umgekehrt genau so.


----------



## Nerjyana (9. Dezember 2009)

Das stand bereits in den Patchnotes, dass dies kommen wird. Du kannst jedoch trotzdem mit Gier würfeln und wenn der Rest der Gruppe damit einverstanden ist, dass Du das Item erhältst, dann würfeln sie halt einfach nicht. 

btw: ich gehe doch davon aus, dass, wenn das Item beim aufheben gebunden war, es auch weiterhin innerhalb einer gewissen Zeit handelbar ist. Insofern kommst Du auch über das Handeln dran.

LG

edit: die Entzauber-Funktion geht nur, wenn auch ein Verzauberer in der Gruppe ist.


----------



## -Baru- (9. Dezember 2009)

Nerjyana schrieb:


> Das stand bereits in den Patchnotes, dass dies kommen wird. Du kannst jedoch trotzdem mit Gier würfeln und wenn der Rest der Gruppe damit einverstanden ist, dass Du das Item erhältst, dann würfeln sie halt einfach nicht.
> 
> btw: ich gehe doch davon aus, dass, wenn das Item beim aufheben gebunden war, es auch weiterhin innerhalb einer gewissen Zeit handelbar ist. Insofern kommst Du auch über das Handeln dran.
> 
> ...



Außer, wenn anscheinend die anderen die Entzauber Funktion nutzen, so wie es der TE beschrieb. Aber das ist dann
wirklich worst case.


----------



## Nerjyana (9. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ein Verzauberer dabei ist, dann könnte ja das Teil dann gehandelt werden, indem ein Lederträger  (der hoffentlich dabei ist) Bedarf würfelt - ist zwar umständlich, müsste aber gehen.

mh.. dann wäre worst case: es ist ein Verzauberer, aber kein Lederträger dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Baru- (9. Dezember 2009)

Nerjyana schrieb:


> Wenn ein Verzauberer dabei ist, dann könnte ja das Teil dann gehandelt werden, indem ein Lederträger  (der hoffentlich dabei ist) Bedarf würfelt - ist zwar umständlich, müsste aber gehen.
> 
> mh.. dann wäre worst case: es ist ein Verzauberer, aber kein Lederträger dabei
> 
> ...



Ja da hast Recht. Aber da muss man schon ganz schön schnell sein, um das dem Lederträger zu sagen.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. Dezember 2009)

was ist eigentlich das problem des TE? dass jetzt klassen ihre ihnen zugeteilte rüstungsklasse tragen? kannst ja immernoch gier würfeln und wenn du es nicht gewinnst gehste halt nochmal rein oder du fragst ob du es liebenswürdigerweise bekommen könntest ( hab auch vorhin in PDC nem anderen pala von nem anderen server mein durch gier erwürfeltes tank schmuckstück gegeben.. das macht man einfach wenn mans nicht braucht).. man muss den spielern ja nicht immer sprichwörtlich den arsch abwischen weil sie es nicht selbst können


----------



## Neduras79 (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde es gut!

So hört evtl. bissl das:

Ich brauch das Item weil.... ähm?.... ja ich es halt tragen kann?
auf!
Leider gibt es halt Leute die auf alles "Bedarf" haben nur weil sie es tragen können!


----------



## Liiu (9. Dezember 2009)

Natürlich lassen sich die Sachen handeln und ja, natürlich kann man sich da absprechen, nur leider gesataltet sich das als sehr umständlich.

Immerhin muss man zwangsläufig davon ausgehen, jedesmal mit 4 völlig fremden Leuten in einer Gruppe zu sein.
Und das Ergebnis ist im großen und ganzen das selbe.


Wie genau kann es eigentlich sein, dass ein Jäger "Bedarf" auf Leder-Stiefel machen kann?
Hatten wir nämlich in der Instanz davor.


Edit:

Wäre einer von euch so freundlich, mir auch nur einen Grund zu nennen, aus dem ein Schamane kein Leder oder ein Paladin keine Schwere Rüstung tragen sollte, wenn es eine Verbesserung seines momentanen Equipments darstellt?


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. Dezember 2009)

vielleicht weil jäger und schurken die gleichen stats brauchen.. vielleicht waren das bei dir ja gar keine heilschamanen armschienen sondern eben heildruiden armschienen mit stats die du als schamane nicht gebrauchen kannst.. willenskraft zum Beispiel.. kann mich irren aber es gibt nun mal unterschiedliche stats für unterschiedliche heilerklassen


----------



## Starfros (9. Dezember 2009)

da sag ich nur " schuster, bleib bei deinen leisten "

Ohne Wenn und Aber !!!!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Dezember 2009)

Finde ich gut, das ist Kampf an sage gegen Ninjalooter


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. Dezember 2009)

ich denke du meinst die: http://www.wowwiki.com/Ghostly_Wristwraps

die sind als caster, nicht als heilerarmschienen geführt


----------



## Stormspeaker423 (9. Dezember 2009)

omg, sowas hätte ich nicht erwartet, hab mich eigentlich aufn patch gefreut, aber jetzt: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. Dezember 2009)

Stormspeaker423 schrieb:


> omg, sowas hätte ich nicht erwartet, hab mich eigentlich aufn patch gefreut, aber jetzt:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wieso? würfelst du gern anderen das zeug weg? wenn ja.. pech gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geh nen einzelspieler spiel spielen.. da kannste alles alleine looten


----------



## Liiu (9. Dezember 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> ich denke du meinst die: http://www.wowwiki.com/Ghostly_Wristwraps
> 
> die sind als caster, nicht als heilerarmschienen geführt



Ja die mein ich.

Wie gesagt, wäre eine enorme Verbesserung zu meinen gewesen.
Ob die da jetzt als "Caster" oder "Heiler" Armschienen geführt werden, ist mir dabei relativ egal.

Ich finde das ganze System nur dümmlich, weil es einen komplett in der Wahl des Equipments bevormundet.

"Soo du willst also die Armschienen haben? Ahhh Willenskraft drauf bööööse bööööse das ist nix für dich, stell dich in die Ecke und schäm dich!"


----------



## Liiu (9. Dezember 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> wieso? würfelst du gern anderen das zeug weg? wenn ja.. pech gehabt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was hat denn das bitte mit wegwürfeln zu tun oder Ninjalooten zu tun?

Wenn es sowieso kein anderer brauchen kann, kann einem das doch wohl herzlich egal sein.


----------



## Nerjyana (9. Dezember 2009)

Neja, da ich i.d.R. mit Gildenmembern in Inis gehe, gestaltet sich das Absprechen da natürlich leichter. 

Ich würde es als Vorteil gegenüber Ninjalootern ansehen, die es zu genüge gibt. Jedoch kenne ich als Heil-Druide das Problem. In Naxx sowie in den meisten Heros in Nordend waren die Stoff-Items für mich besser geeignet als die Lederteile. Und in Ulduar gibt es ebenfalls nicht viele Lederteile, die mich groß verbessern könnten.

Deinen Ärger kann ich schon nachvollziehen. Es ist in bestimmten Situationen einfach nur ärgerlich und eigentlich eine suboptimale Lösung. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es dazu noch Änderungen geben wird. Aber im Moment musst Du dir dazu halt eine Lösung suchen, mit der Du leben kannst.


----------



## PiaMarie (9. Dezember 2009)

Liiu schrieb:


> Ja die mein ich.
> 
> Wie gesagt, wäre eine enorme Verbesserung zu meinen gewesen.
> Ob die da jetzt als "Caster" oder "Heiler" Armschienen geführt werden, ist mir dabei relativ egal.
> ...



Das ist genau richtig das nen Char der schwere rüssi trägt nicht mehr auf stoff leder würfeln kann).Denn wenn ein Dudu da gewesen wäre /war, und ein Schwere Rüssi char es wegwürfelt habe ich schon immer gehasst wie andere Leuten auch.genauso wie damals ein heal Pala ne Heal Robe aus stoff ,den anderen stoffies weg gewürfelt hat (Bedarf).


----------



## Stormspeaker423 (9. Dezember 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> wieso? würfelst du gern anderen das zeug weg? wenn ja.. pech gehabt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


lol? hab ich das behauptet?nein, also bitte son scheiß lassen!!!

Ich finde trotzdem, dass ich auf eulen-equip würfeln darf, nur weil ich ele schamie bin, und kein bock hab, mit hose mit itemlevel 200 rumzurennen, bloß weil die verzauberer sagen: Meins,meins,mein, ist ja nicht schwere rüssi, deshalb darfste nicht rollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. Dezember 2009)

ja ich stimme dir zu, dass man die als schamanen heiler zur not auch noch benutzen kann.. sollten allerdings keine priotität haben. Aber das system ist neu und bedarft noch ein paar kleine änderungen ( z.b. dass das system erkennt, dass kein druide dabei ist der das brauchen kann und es dann für andere frei gibt)

Aber wie gesagt.. es gibt bestimmt besseres was du als schamane gebrauchen kannst


----------



## Andoral1990 (9. Dezember 2009)

Liiu schrieb:


> Am besten ist ja dann auch noch, dass es keine Möglichlichkeit gibt "B" auf ein Item anzumelden.
> Wenn ich "Gier" drücke ist das gleichbedeutend mit "Entzaubern" und wenn 4 Leute aus der Gruppe auf "Entzaubern" klicken und ich versuche den Gegenstand per "Gier" zu bekommen stehen meine Chancen 4:1, was im Regelfall bedeutet "Juhu Splitter".





nope  


gier> dissen....  wenn 4 leute diss rollen und du würfelst gier  bekommst du es...  nich gleich  rummotzen ohne wirklich ahnung zu haben!


----------



## Rastas (9. Dezember 2009)

Liiu schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie viele andere teste ich gerade die neuen Instanzen und das neue SucheNachGruppe-System.
> 
> ...



mimimiii ich kann mir nix mehr ninjan... das item ist NICHT FÜR DICH GEMACHT,es wird auch noch andere attribute ausser der rüstung haben die sich von schwerer heilerrüstung unterscheiden und somit nix für dich sein! andererseits wirst du auch froh sein wenn der pala eben nicht deine schwere rüstung wegwürfelt,weil sie halt mal eben besser ist. ... finde die neuerung sinnvoll und vollkommen okay... wenn du deswegen rumimin willst quitte bitte,es gibt noch genügend andere spiele die nicht "so gemein" wie wow sind. gogo!


----------



## Liiu (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich wiederhole meine Frage gerne nochmal...

Warum sollte ein Schamane, der maximal Schwere Rüstung tragen kann, kein Leder oder gar Stoff tragen dürfen?
Warum sollte ein Druide , der maximal Leder tragen kann, kein Stoff tragen dürfen?
Warum sollte ein Paladin, der maximal Platte tragen kann, kein Schwere Rüstung, Leder oder Stoff tragen dürfen?

Und was ist wenn ich die Fähigkeit, Schwere Rüstung zu tragen, nicht beim Lehrer erlerne...darf ich dann Leder tragen weil ich sonst nichts anderes tragen kann?

Selbstverständlich sind die Priester dann die gelackmeierten, aber auf der anderen Seite droppen insgesamt viel mehr Stoff-Teile als z.b. Schwere Rüstung.


----------



## Neduras79 (9. Dezember 2009)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> Das ist genau richtig das nen Char der schwere rüssi trägt nicht mehr auf stoff leder würfeln kann).Denn wenn ein Dudu da gewesen wäre /war, und ein Schwere Rüssi char es wegwürfelt habe ich schon immer gehasst wie andere Leuten auch.genauso wie damals ein heal Pala ne Heal Robe aus stoff ,den anderen stoffies weg gewürfelt hat (Bedarf).



Blizz wird sich schon was dabei gedacht haben und es kommt halt öfter vor das Leute Bedarf würfeln für Sachen die eigentlich nicht für sie bestimmt sind!
Und das wird mit serverübergreifenden Inis sicher nicht besser.

es stimmt einfach... Stoffhealer können halt auch keine Schwere Rüssi oder Platte tragen.
Dann ist es auch andersrum in Ordnung.

z.b. letztens ein Shami dem Dudu sein Item weggenommen wegen seiner "6,75ten Skillung", obwohl der Dudu schon etliche male in der Ini war wegen dem Item...


----------



## Davatar (9. Dezember 2009)

Liiu schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole meine Frage gerne nochmal...
> 
> Warum sollte ein Schamane, der maximal Schwere Rüstung tragen kann, kein Leder oder gar Stoff tragen dürfen?
> Warum sollte ein Druide , der maximal Leder tragen kann, kein Stoff tragen dürfen?
> ...


Du beantwortest hier grad Deine eigne Frage. Nehmen wir das einfachste Beispiel: Priester und Pala.
Priester kann tragen...: Stoff
Pala kann tragen...: Stoff, Leder, Schwere Rüstung, Platte

Verhältnis: 1:4 => ungerecht
Neu:
Priester kann tragen...: Stoff
Pala kann tragen...: Platte
Verhältnis: 1:1 => gerecht


----------



## Mandolito (9. Dezember 2009)

...geil, endlich bekomme ich als Priester nicht mehr meine Sachen von Druiden (leder), Schamanen (schw. Rüstung) und Palas (Platte) weggewürfelt, ich muss mich so schon mit den Hexern und Magiern um Sachen kloppen. Da hab ich ja mal endlich Chancen was abzubekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*freu*


----------



## Yagilrallae (9. Dezember 2009)

Im bisherigen Content, war die Lederhose von Anub z.b. BiS
ich trage sie noch mit meinem Elementar-Schami Belegréd.
es gibt kein vergleichbares Item aus Schwerer Rüstung.

Ebenso bei den Armschienen, die craftbaren aus Stoff schlagen alle Armschienen aus schwerer Rüssi.

Was hat das mit ninjan zu tun, wenn man seine Klasse versteht und das maximale herausholen will?


----------



## -Baru- (9. Dezember 2009)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> nope
> 
> 
> gier> dissen....  wenn 4 leute diss rollen und du würfelst gier  bekommst du es...  nich gleich  rummotzen ohne wirklich ahnung zu haben!



Wär ziemlich bescheiden, wenn es so wäre. Dann würden Leute mit Beruf Verzaubrn Gier machen und nach dem Run die Sachen entzaubern.


----------



## Elevator (9. Dezember 2009)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> gier> dissen....



Epic fail

Gier=dissen heißt er kriegts nur wenn er auch den wurf gewinnt


----------



## Neduras79 (9. Dezember 2009)

Liiu schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich sind die Priester dann die gelackmeierten, aber auf der anderen Seite droppen insgesamt viel mehr Stoff-Teile als z.b. Schwere Rüstung.



Wie kommst da drauf?

und mir als Pala ist es völlig wuppe ob ich keine Stoffteile mehr bekomme.


----------



## nrg (9. Dezember 2009)

Nerjyana schrieb:


> Wenn ein Verzauberer dabei ist, dann könnte ja das Teil dann gehandelt werden, indem ein Lederträger  (der hoffentlich dabei ist) Bedarf würfelt - ist zwar umständlich, müsste aber gehen.
> 
> mh.. dann wäre worst case: es ist ein Verzauberer, aber kein Lederträger dabei
> 
> ...



Du kannst nicht zwischen Spielern verschiedener Server handeln,  das ist doch der Grund für die Entzauberoption.



Liiu schrieb:


> Natürlich lassen sich die Sachen handeln und ja, natürlich kann man sich da absprechen, nur leider gesataltet sich das als sehr umständlich.
> 
> Immerhin muss man zwangsläufig davon ausgehen, jedesmal mit 4 völlig fremden Leuten in einer Gruppe zu sein.
> Und das Ergebnis ist im großen und ganzen das selbe.
> ...



Siehe oben, du kannst vielleicht handeln wenn die Spieler von *deinem* Server sind, sobald der Gewinner von *einem anderen* Server ist geht es nicht....



Andoral1990 schrieb:


> nope
> 
> 
> gier> dissen....  wenn 4 leute diss rollen und du würfelst gier  bekommst du es...  nich gleich  rummotzen ohne wirklich ahnung zu haben!



Falsch, Gier ist gleichwertig mit entzaubern. Erzähl hier nichts vom Pferd wenn du nicht weißt worum es geht. Ich war in der Mittagspause in Vio. hero und konnte es dort testen.


----------



## Rastas (9. Dezember 2009)

Liiu schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole meine Frage gerne nochmal...
> 
> Warum sollte ein Schamane, der maximal Schwere Rüstung tragen kann, kein Leder oder gar Stoff tragen dürfen?
> Warum sollte ein Druide , der maximal Leder tragen kann, kein Stoff tragen dürfen?
> Warum sollte ein Paladin, der maximal Platte tragen kann, kein Schwere Rüstung, Leder oder Stoff tragen dürfen?





Neduras79 schrieb:


> Stoffhealer können halt auch keine Schwere Rüssi oder Platte tragen.



MKAY?!


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. Dezember 2009)

Warum sollte ein Schamane, der maximal Schwere Rüstung tragen kann, kein Leder oder gar Stoff tragen dürfen? Wel es nix für ihn ist
Warum sollte ein Druide , der maximal Leder tragen kann, kein Stoff tragen dürfen? Wel es nix für ihn ist
Warum sollte ein Paladin, der maximal Platte tragen kann, kein Schwere Rüstung, Leder oder Stoff tragen dürfen? Wel es nix für ihn ist

Es gibt nun mal zu viel leute die auf equip würfeln das nix für sie ist.. und dann am ende zwar alles voll episch ausgestattet haben aber schlechter sind als andere die items für ihre klasse tragen.

Und: Ja, du brauchst im endeffekt länger um dich voll auszurüsten weil du keine halb-richtigen sachen erwürfeln kannst.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. Dezember 2009)

nrg schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht zwischen Spielern verschiedener Server handeln,  das ist doch der Grund für die Entzauberoption.



Komsich bei mir gings vorhin.. solang du in der instanz noch bist kannste die anhandeln


----------



## Lari (9. Dezember 2009)

Yagilrallae schrieb:


> Im bisherigen Content, war die Lederhose von Anub z.b. BiS
> ich trage sie noch mit meinem Elementar-Schami Belegréd.
> es gibt kein vergleichbares Item aus Schwerer Rüstung.
> 
> ...


Best in Slot Equipment wirst du zu 100% nicht mit Randoms erreichen, oder gar mit Bedarfwürfen.
In Random-Gruppen ist das System so völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## Elevator (9. Dezember 2009)

Wieso is denn z.B. jetzt ne Gute Healstoffrobe nichts fürn Schamie? Da sind doch eh beinahe die gleichen Stats drauf
und wenn es dann noch ein Ilevel Unterschied von 45 oder so is dann lass ihn doch immer noch besser als mit Stufe 200 rumzulaufen und zu warten das Schwere rüssi droppt


----------



## Nerjyana (9. Dezember 2009)

Entzauberungssystem für Gruppen 
Gruppen, die von einem Verzauberer begleitet werden, werden nun die Option haben, alle Gegenstände automatisch zu entzaubern, die von keinem Spieler in Anspruch genommen werden. Diese Option steht sowohl in zufällig zusammengestellten als auch normalen Gruppen zur Verfügung und funktioniert mit jeder Plünderoption, auch wenn Spieler nicht das Dungeon-Tool benutzen. 

Bedarf vor Gier aktualisiert 
Das „Bedarf vor Gier“-System wird passende Ausrüstung für Klassen nun nach drei Kriterien erkennen: Die Klasse muss die Möglichkeit besitzen, den Gegenstand anzulegen, reine Nahkämpfer werden für keine Gegenstände mit Zaubermacht würfeln können und die Klassen sind auf ihre eigentliche Rüstungsklasse beschränkt (zum Beispiel Plattenrüstung für Paladine). Alle Gegenstände werden auch weiterhin über Gierwürfe erhältlich sein, wenn kein Gruppenteilnehmer den Gegenstand gebrauchen kann. Ebenso wird die neue Entzauberfunktion für alle Gruppen verfügbar sein. 

Ergo, könnte das tatsächlich zutreffen, was Du sagst, Baru


----------



## Liiu (9. Dezember 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Warum sollte ein Schamane, der maximal Schwere Rüstung tragen kann, kein Leder oder gar Stoff tragen dürfen? Wel es nix für ihn ist
> Warum sollte ein Druide , der maximal Leder tragen kann, kein Stoff tragen dürfen? Wel es nix für ihn ist
> Warum sollte ein Paladin, der maximal Platte tragen kann, kein Schwere Rüstung, Leder oder Stoff tragen dürfen? Wel es nix für ihn ist



Wer sagt das?
Wieso sollte es nichts für ihn sein?
Nur weil er auch eine höhere Rüstungsklasse anlegen kann?

Klär mich bitte auf.

Edit:

Und warum ist es dann okay, wenn ein Jäger immer noch auf Leder würfeln darf, was ja dann eigentlich auch nichts für ihn sein dürfte oder?


----------



## -Baru- (9. Dezember 2009)

Elevator schrieb:


> Wieso is denn z.B. jetzt ne Gute Healstoffrobe nichts fürn Schamie? Da sind doch eh beinahe die gleichen Stats drauf
> und wenn es dann noch ein Ilevel Unterschied von 45 oder so is dann lass ihn doch immer noch besser als mit Stufe 200 rumzulaufen und zu warten das Schwere rüssi droppt



Wenn kein Stoffi in der Gruppe ist, der auch Bedarf anmeldet, dann kann er das Item nach Absprache ja auch bekommen.


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (9. Dezember 2009)

Mal an alle die hier kommen von wegen "Ist ja auch ungerecht das Palas alles tragen können und Priester nicht" 

A: Dann spielt doch einfach Pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenns euch so stört. 

und B: Habt ihr schonmal drüber nachgedacht was das nach sich zieht? Nenn mir einen Heiler in der lvl Phase der nur _seine_ Rüstungsklasse trägt (außer Stoffis) Und das brauchen sie auch damit sie gut heilen.. wenn es das jetzt nicht mehr giebt heißt das automatisch: Heiler werden im schnitt schlechteres Equip haben und damit auch schlechter Heilen.... weil sie nun schwerer an Items kommen.. und das heißt ihr werdet alle mehr wipen und mehr Repkosten haben... 

also wenn ihr alle darauf besteht das die Heiler keine Items verdienen weil sie sonst zu leicht ein Heilerzeug kommen das sie brauchen, damit IHR die Instanzen schaffen könnt.. bitte.. dann ist es eben ungerecht das Ihr Instanzen clearn könnt..  denkt da mal bitte drüber nach.  Wenn keiner dabei ist der es braucht... außer jemand wo es nicht dessen Rüstung ist.. was spricht dann dagegen, das er Bedarf würfelt?? 



Und ähm.. Dissen und gier ist gleichgestellt.. heißt wenn alle endzaubern klicken und nur einer gier der es wirklich braucht.. dann is hinterher nix mit anhandeln weils automatisch endzaubert wird.. 

(Nein ich bin DD und mir is das egal, weil ich eh nur meine Rüstungsklasse trage.. aber ich denke eben auch an die anderen, die jetzt angearscht sind)


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (9. Dezember 2009)

Finde ich gut! So wird denn Healpriestern und anderen Stoffis nicht mehr das Equip von Pala und Co geklaut. 
Stoffis sollen nur Stoff tragen können und Plattenträger dann alles? 
War noch nie fair, bis heute.


----------



## chevron-9 (9. Dezember 2009)

mimimi...



Davatar schrieb:


> Verhältnis: 1:4 => ungerecht
> Neu:
> Priester kann tragen...: Stoff
> Pala kann tragen...: Platte
> Verhältnis: 1:1 => gerecht



/sign


----------



## Nicorobbin (9. Dezember 2009)

Die Sache ist einfach die:

Wenn jetzt ein Heildruide mit in der Gruppe gewesen wär hättest du theoretisch,eventuell auch Bedarf gewürfelt, wenns gegangen wär natürlich.
Ich finds einfach nur gut muss mir damit als Priester nicht mehr die stoffsachen von nem Pala wegrollen lassen nur weil die grad besser sind als sein plattenmist.

Versteh eh nicht warum nicht alle klassen auf eine Rüstungsart festgelegt werden, dann gäbs solche Probleme nicht...

Priester - seit jeher nur stoff
Schamis - nur schwere rüssi
Palas - nur platte
Druiden - nur Leder

usw..


----------



## Magickevin (9. Dezember 2009)

Need ist Need wenn es ein Heil Teil ist (Manaregg Zm) ist es deins solange kein anderer Heiler (Druide) da ist... Wenn eine Eule dabei gewesen wäre wäre es trotzdem deins denn es geht um die Skillung und nicht um die Rüssiklasse


----------



## Davatar (9. Dezember 2009)

Entweder werde ich ignoriert oder gekonnt überlesen.

Jeder Stoffie hat sich in der Vergangenheit unzählige Male aufregen müssen, dass ihm was von nem Leder-, Schwere Rüstung- oder Plattenträger weggewürfelt wurde. Genauso mussten sich die Lederheinis aufregen, wenn ihnen was von den Schweren Rüstungs- oder Plattenträger weggewürfelt wurde. Und auch hin und wieder mal ist nem Schwere Rüstungs-Träger was von nem Plattenträger weggewürfelt worden. Das Verhältnis war einfach unausgeglichen, weil es des Öfteren wiedermal Leute gab, die verhältnismässig unfair gespielt haben. Ich sag nur "Jägeritem". Es gab mal Zeiten, da haben Jäger grundsätzlich auf alles gewürfelt, das sie tragen konnten, egal ob es ihnen was gebracht hat oder nicht. Mittlerweile ist das nicht mehr sooo extrem wie früher, aber leider immernoch schlimm genug. Um dem vorzubeugen kann halt nur noch die entsprechende "Gewichtsklasse" das tragen, was sie tragen kann und nichts Leichteres und nichts Schwereres.
Es geht schlicht und einfach um Fairness, so dass jeder die gleichen Chancen hat.
Aber hauptsächlich kommts ja auf die Stats an, wie auch immer das gewichtet wird. So kann zB ein Nahkämpfer auch nicht auf Zaubermachtequip würfeln und ein Zauberer nicht auf Angriffsbonuszeug.


----------



## PiaMarie (9. Dezember 2009)

Liiu schrieb:


> Wer sagt das?
> Wieso sollte es nichts für ihn sein?
> Nur weil er auch eine höhere Rüstungsklasse anlegen kann?
> 
> ...



Du kapierst es nicht oder? Das neue System ist Gerecht und endlich viel besser.Und nun Ruhe,denn andere sind der selben Meinung.


----------



## Nurmengard (9. Dezember 2009)

Ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit, Priester können auch keine Schwere Rüssi tragen^^
Außerdem is das nur fürs normale, macht doch einfach nen PM in den Inis, dann kann jeder das bekommen was er möchte, trotzt dieser Einstellung


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. Dezember 2009)

ich denk hier ist alles gesagt.. einfach nochmal alle 3 seiten durchlesen und den Mittelwert ermitteln...

ich glaub dem TE wurde noch nie von nem pala ein schwere rüstung teil weggewürfelt :-P vielleicht sollte das ja mal passieren


----------



## Rastas (9. Dezember 2009)

jap ums nochmal kurz und knackig auf den punkt zu bringen... wieso sollte ein schami,druide,whatever mehr auswahl haben dürfen als ein stoffi? es gibt einfach kein argument warum es so war. die änderung kommt schon so sau spät also mimit mal nicht so rum wow ist sowieso schon ein verdammtes casualgame geworden,nur weil jetzt endlich eine LANG NÖTIGE änderung kommt...


----------



## Stevesteel (9. Dezember 2009)

was paasiert eigentlich mit Paladinen, die Stoffhände oder Schwere Rüssi Armschienen tragen, weil die Stats besser sind als die der Platte?
Bleiben die erhalten oder ists egal, weil vor dem Patch erhalten?


----------



## Liiu (9. Dezember 2009)

Itemlevel 200 Gegenstände:

Stoff: 41
Leder: 20
Schwere Rüstung: 20
Platte: 17

Mit Int >1
Mit Abh <1

Erhalten von Instanzen

Beim Aufheben gebunden


Itemlevel 232 Gegenstände:

Stoff: 43
Leder: 17
Schwere Rüstung: 20
Platte: 9

Mit Int >1
Mit Abh <1

Erhalten von Instanzen

Beim Aufheben gebunden


Itemlevel 245 Gegenstände:

Stoff: 58
Leder: 26
Schwere Rüstung: 30
Platte: 19

Mit Int >1
Mit Abh <1


Erhalten von Instanzen

Beim Aufheben gebunden


Es gibt vergleichsweiße auch weniger Gegenstände der höheren Rüstungsklasse.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. Dezember 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> was paasiert eigentlich mit Paladinen, die Stoffhände oder Schwere Rüssi Armschienen tragen, weil die Stats besser sind als die der Platte?
> Bleiben die erhalten oder ists egal, weil vor dem Patch erhalten?



geht nur ums plündern. tragen kannst du trotzdem alles was du willst ( weil es dir nach dem würfeln z.b. jemand gegeben hat weil er so nett ist und es nicht braucht)


----------



## Davatar (9. Dezember 2009)

Grundsätzlich kann man ja immernoch alles tragen, nur wirkt sich das Würfelsystem auf Bedarf vor Gier aus. Mit nem PM zB kann man immernoch alles verteilen, wie man will. Insofern wirkt sichs auch nicht auf Zeug aus, das man bereits angezogen hat.


----------



## FrustmaN (9. Dezember 2009)

gut daß jetzt wenigstens das system den "ich kanns tragen, also will ichs" typen einen riegel vorschiebt, bzw es deutlich erschwert. oft genug würfeln palas, dks oder andere "allesträger" auf eq das nun mal nicht für sie gedacht ist, und die begründung die werte seien besser und auf die paar rüssi können man verzichten sind nur ne faule ausrede.

wer nen platte/schwere rüssi -träger spielt, kommt an genügend eq ran was auch für IHN gemacht ist. und das einzigste problem im fall des TE war ja wohl, daß ers nicht automatisch nach bedarf bekommen hat, sondern das system ihn "gezwungen" hat mit der grp zu kommunizieren, und dann kannst es immer noch bekommen, also is die ganze jammerei hier fürn ar....

mal gespannt wann der nächste dk mal wieder uaf schurkenhosen würfelt, nur weil er noch blau anhat und die doch lila sind und ers tragen kann, dann is ja mit dem neuen toll schnell ersatz gefunden, so leutz gehören inst gekickt




wem diese meinung nicht passt hat pech gehabt, aber das neue system fordert eben auch mal das zurückstecken und fördert nicht die "alles-haben-will" mentalität. bisher seit monaten endlich mal ne gute änderung


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (9. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Entweder werde ich ignoriert oder gekonnt überlesen.
> 
> Jeder Stoffie hat sich in der Vergangenheit unzählige Male aufregen müssen, dass ihm was von nem Leder-, Schwere Rüstung- oder Plattenträger weggewürfelt wurde. Genauso mussten sich die Lederheinis aufregen, wenn ihnen was von den Schweren Rüstungs- oder Plattenträger weggewürfelt wurde. Und auch hin und wieder mal ist nem Schwere Rüstungs-Träger was von nem Plattenträger weggewürfelt worden. Das Verhältnis war einfach unausgeglichen, weil es des Öfteren wiedermal Leute gab, die verhältnismässig unfair gespielt haben. Ich sag nur "Jägeritem". Es gab mal Zeiten, da haben Jäger grundsätzlich auf alles gewürfelt, das sie tragen konnten, egal ob es ihnen was gebracht hat oder nicht. Mittlerweile ist das nicht mehr sooo extrem wie früher, aber leider immernoch schlimm genug. Um dem vorzubeugen kann halt nur noch die entsprechende "Gewichtsklasse" das tragen, was sie tragen kann und nichts Leichteres und nichts Schwereres.
> Es geht schlicht und einfach um Fairness, so dass jeder die gleichen Chancen hat.
> Aber hauptsächlich kommts ja auf die Stats an, wie auch immer das gewichtet wird. So kann zB ein Nahkämpfer auch nicht auf Zaubermachtequip würfeln und ein Zauberer nicht auf Angriffsbonuszeug.



Genau meine Meinung. 
Damit hat Blizz das Spiel wieder ein bisschen fairer gemacht!


----------



## Liiu (9. Dezember 2009)

Schaut euch die oben gepostete Liste an, es droppen im Vergleich mehr als doppelt soviele Stoffgegenstände als z.b. Platte.

Im übrigen hat immer noch keiner eine Antwort auf die Fragen:

Warum darf ein Schami kein Leder tragen?
Warum darf ein Pala keine Schwere Rüstung tragen?

Gegeben.


----------



## Lailurya (9. Dezember 2009)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> nope
> 
> 
> gier> dissen....  wenn 4 leute diss rollen und du würfelst gier  bekommst du es...  nich gleich  rummotzen ohne wirklich ahnung zu haben!



Nicht gleich rummotzen, ohne wirklich Ahnung zu haben, da sagst du was. Wie andere schon gesagt haben, steht der Entzaubern- Button dem Gier- Button um nichts nach.
Bietet einfach nur die Möglichkeit, die Sachen in Form von Reagenzien zu erhalten.
Nicht kommentieren ohne wirklich Ahnung zu haben :-9


----------



## xx-elf (9. Dezember 2009)

Liiu schrieb:


> Es gibt vergleichsweiße auch weniger Gegenstände der höheren Rüstungsklasse.



Es gibt auch:

3 Stoffklassen mit Zaubermacht

1 Lederklasse mit Zaubermacht 

1 Schwererüstungsklasse mit Zaubermacht

und 1 Plattenklasse mit Zaubermacht.

Logisch das das Verhälltnis nicht 1=1 ist oder?


----------



## Erlania (9. Dezember 2009)

So jetzt für alle die meinen dass wär ne gute idee! Diese Idee ist sowas von beschi**en ...!
Als PalaHeal biste somit auch richtig angearscht weil du ja nicht auf schwere rüssi würfeln kannst!
Und für alle die es nicht mitbekommen haben steht entzauber ÜBER Gier!
Das bedeutet wenn man welche bei hat die einfach entzaubern klicken biste angearscht.
Blizzard sollte nicht immer was versuchen was noch mehr zum aufhören bringt! !!


----------



## Æzørt (9. Dezember 2009)

ich finde die rüstungs beschränkungen schwachsinnig in pdk 25 droppen einmal platten heil schuhe und schwere rüssi heil schuhe beide haben exakt die selben stats. ich trage die schwere rüssi schuhe (pala). das is wenn sich nen mage beschwärt das die eule einen stab weggrollt soll er gefälligst das anziehen was der mage nich kann nämlich nen 1h kolben.
warum sollte ich auf ein item verzichten das viel besser ist als meins nur weil da nicht platte drüber steht?

naja is ne alte diskussion ich weiß viele teilen diese meinung nich pls flamt mich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerjyana (9. Dezember 2009)

Liiu schrieb:


> Schaut euch die oben gepostete Liste an, es droppen im Vergleich mehr als doppelt soviele Stoffgegenstände als z.b. Platte.
> 
> Im übrigen hat immer noch keiner eine Antwort auf die Fragen:
> 
> ...


Es geht um Fairness - Stoffies haben nun mal nur die Auswahl Stoff - und ich gehe davon aus, dass es deshalb mehr Stoffsachen bisher gab, weil nun mal Schamis, Druiden und Palas die Sachen auch tragen konnten. Ich glaube iwo in nem Forum gelesen zu haben, dass genau deswegen auch die Anzahl der Stoff-Items erhöht wurde.


----------



## Nerjyana (9. Dezember 2009)

Erlania schrieb:


> Und für alle die es nicht mitbekommen haben steht entzauber ÜBER Gier!


Ich glaube nicht - ist gleich gestellt, meines Wissens.


----------



## Lailurya (9. Dezember 2009)

Erlania schrieb:


> So jetzt für alle die meinen dass wär ne gute idee! Diese Idee ist sowas von beschi**en ...!
> Als PalaHeal biste somit auch richtig angearscht weil du ja nicht auf schwere rüssi würfeln kannst!
> Und für alle die es nicht mitbekommen haben steht entzauber ÜBER Gier!
> Das bedeutet wenn man welche bei hat die einfach entzaubern klicken biste angearscht.
> Blizzard sollte nicht immer was versuchen was noch mehr zum aufhören bringt! !!



Schwachsinn. Gier = Entzaubern.


----------



## Davatar (9. Dezember 2009)

Liiu schrieb:


> Schaut euch die oben gepostete Liste an, es droppen im Vergleich mehr als doppelt soviele Stoffgegenstände als z.b. Platte.
> 
> Im übrigen hat immer noch keiner eine Antwort auf die Fragen:
> 
> ...


So zum letzten Mal, danach halt ich mich hier raus:
1. Kann man immernoch die niedrigere Rüstungsklasse tragen, denn das neue System wirkt sich ausschliesslich auf das *"Bedarf vor Gier"*-Würfelsystem aus. Bei den anderen Würfelsystemen greift das System *nicht*.
2. Darf man grundsätzlich jede Rüstungsklasse tragen, die man will.
3. Wird mit dem neuen System verhindert, dass Klassen, für die das Item *grundsätzlich* weniger brauchbar ist, als für andere Klassen, den anderen Klassen das Zeug wegwürfeln.
4. Wenn man alle Stats streichen würde, so wäre grundsätzlich die höhere Rüstungsklasse besser als die niedrige, da man dadurch mehr Rüstung erhält. Insofern würde es keinen Sinn machen, eine niedrige Rüstungsklasse zu tragen.
5. Es geht hier um Fairness, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Solange die Spieler fair sind wird man sich immer angagieren können, wenn die Spieler unfair sind greift das System so, dass es so fair wie möglich ist. Natürlich ist das System nicht perfekt, aber es bietet die bestmögliche Fairness, die derzeit verfügbar ist, ohnen nen Menschen hinter das System zu setzen, der entscheiden muss, was fair ist und was nicht.
6. Auch mit diesem System kann man immernoch fair sein und sich innerhalb der Gruppe absprechen.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (9. Dezember 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> wieso? würfelst du gern anderen das zeug weg? wenn ja.. pech gehabt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wo heißt es denn das er jmd anderem das Zeug weglooten will, der te brauch es für sich selber zum anziehen und für leute wie du die "ninjalooter" schreiben könnte er es auch dort vor deinen augen anziehen.



Spoiler



Mal wieder ein Beweis für die die schlechteste Com


----------



## Esda (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich finds insofern ok, dass mir letztens so ne dusselige Druidin 245-Stoffarmschienen weggewürfelt hat, um ihre 232 zu ersetzen. Dass ich nur Stoff tragen kann mitm Priest und 213 hab, war ihr scheißegal. 
Andererseits kann ichs verstehn, wenn ein Pala schwere Rüsihosen trägt, auch wenn die Plattenteile die gleichen Stats haben - wenn die Scheißdinger aber nicht droppen, bringts auch nichts, dass er sie tragen kann. Natürlich nur, wenn er sie keinem Schamie weggewürfelt hat.


----------



## Latharíl (9. Dezember 2009)

ich finds toll..dann würfelt mir der holypala nich mehr stoff weg (ja das kam schon vor) nur weils besser für ihn is..oder die eule meim hexer nich mehr das stoffgedöns...

ich mein, ich würd auch gern platte tragen un muss mich als priester oder hexer mit stoff abgeben, warum sollen dann andre klassen ALLES tragen dürfen?


----------



## Seneca (9. Dezember 2009)

Zwei Punkte:

Erstens: Wenn Palas nur Platte, Schamanen nur schwere Rüstung, Eulen nur Leder tragen dürfen sollen (usw.), dann muss das Blizzard aber schleunigst ändern, denn momentan gilt immer noch, dass Plattenträger auch alles andere tragen können.

Zweitens: Es macht keinen Sinn etwas zu entzaubern, wenn es jemand richtigen Need auf ein Teil hat. Also wenn z.B. für eine Eule oder einen Baum ein Stoffteil droppt, dann sollte er es eher bekommen als ein Entzauberer, *aber ein Stoffie sollte Vorrang haben*.

Also die Hierarchie war bisher immer:
Erstens Need und passende Rüstungsklasse
Zweitens Need und nicht passende Rüstungsklasse.
Drittens Need für Second Gear
Viertens Gier/Entzaubern.

Punkte zwei ist nun faktisch in Random-Gruppen nicht mehr möglich.

Nun sagt aber nicht, dass ein Stoffteil einem Baum nichts bringt, da er ja den Rüstungswert als Hauptattribut hat wenn er sich verbessert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyrodimi (9. Dezember 2009)

Liiu schrieb:


> Itemlevel 200 Gegenstände:
> 
> Stoff: 41
> Leder: 20
> ...



Stoff: Mage.Hexer,Priester
Leder:Schurke,Druide
SR: Jäger,Schami
Platte: Pala,Krieger,DK

Merkst was? Hirn on und nochmal sone Liste posten


----------



## Seneca (9. Dezember 2009)

Latharíl schrieb:


> ich mein, ich würd auch gern platte tragen un muss mich als priester oder hexer mit stoff abgeben, warum sollen dann andre klassen ALLES tragen dürfen?


Weil Blizzard das so konzipiert hat!
Wenn Du damit nicht einverstanden bist, dann spiel einen Plattenträger, dann kannst Du alles tragen.


----------



## -Baru- (9. Dezember 2009)

Seneca schrieb:


> Zweitens Need und nicht passende Rüstungsklasse.



Gruppenchat: "Hey ich bin zwar Lederträger, hätte das Item aber gerne"


----------



## Liiu (9. Dezember 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Gruppenchat: "Hey ich bin zwar Lederträger, hätte das Item aber gerne"



In der Zeit haben 4 Leute schon auf "Entzaubern" geklickt und du darfst mit einer 1:4 Chance hoffen, dass dein Item nicht gesplittert wird.


@*Pyrodimi:

*Selbst mal Hirn einschalten?


Bei einer Gruppe

1 Priester 1 Druide 1 Schamane 1 Paladin 1 xxxx

Erübrigt sicht deine Aufzählung nämlich.

Das ist genau wie bei den Tierset Tokens, da gibt es auch 2 mit 3 und 1 mit 4, der mit 4 droppt vergleichsweiße aber öfter, auch egal wieviele der entsprechenden Klasse jetzt dabei sind.


----------



## MayoAmok (9. Dezember 2009)

Vielleicht solltet Ihr euch mal ins Gedächtnis rufen, dass Ihr ein MULTIPLAYERSPIEL spielt. Also zusammen mit anderen Spielern.

Durch Kommunikation können solche Sachen mit 100prozentiger Sicherheit noch im gleichen Augenblick geklärt werden. 

Die Zeiten des wortlosen Betretens der Gruppe, durchrushens der Instanz und wortlosen Verlassens sind wohl erstmal vorbei.


Also redet miteinander oder geht Tetris spielen.


----------



## -Baru- (9. Dezember 2009)

Liiu schrieb:


> In der Zeit haben 4 Leute schon auf "Entzaubern" geklickt und du darfst mit einer 1:4 Chance hoffen, dass dein Item nicht gesplittert wird.



Kann man sowas nicht in der Gruppe vorher vereinbaren?
"Hey, nach dem Looten bitte alle warten, ob jemand Bedarf hat, obwohl es nicht der Rüstungsklasse entspricht.
Wer kein Bedarf - in Chat"


----------



## Grimlokk (9. Dezember 2009)

Na Hauptsache, das System funktioniert auch bei Klassen, deren Rüstungskategorie sich bei einem bestimmten Level ändert (z.B. Krieger, die ab einer bestimmten Stufe Platte tragen können). Dürfen die dann immer auf beide Kategorien Bedarf würfeln oder dürfen sie ab einem bestimmten Punkt nicht mehr für die "schwächere" Kategorie Bedarf wählen? Und darf ein Krieger, der noch nicht die entsprechende Stufe für ein Plattenrüstungsteil schon Bedarf darauf würfeln?
Hört sich erstmal nach einem fairen System an, wirft aber auch ein paar Fragen auf.


----------



## Karius (9. Dezember 2009)

Das ist schon recht erschwerend für manche Klassen die nicht besonders viel in ihrer Rüstungsklasse geboten bekommen. 

Mein Resto hat 1 Schwere Rüstung, 2 Leder und den Rest Stoff an. Einfach weil dass das beste ist was zu kriegen war. 

Darüber kann man ja noch hinweg gehen. Fakt ist aber das nicht nur die Anzahl der Möglichkeiten einen Unterschied machen, auch die BiS Items sind des öfteren mal nicht aus der eigenen Rüstungsklasse. 

An sich ist es nicht übermäßig unfair, wenn sie genug brauchbares in der eigenen Rüstungsklasse zur Verfügung stellen. Zumal es sich recht schnell etablieren sollte, dass man solche Sachen halt nachträglich getraded bekommt.

Edit: Lol, was mir grad kommt. Wie ich wow kenne, wird man in Zukunft dann den Splitterpreis in Gold traden dürfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dramaking (9. Dezember 2009)

Liiu schrieb:


> Schaut euch die oben gepostete Liste an, es droppen im Vergleich mehr als doppelt soviele Stoffgegenstände als z.b. Platte.
> 
> Im übrigen hat immer noch keiner eine Antwort auf die Fragen:
> 
> ...



Du kannst dir schon sicher sein, dass die Drops angepasst sind an die Spielerschaft, Blizzard dürften da detaillierte Zahlen vorliegen. Wenn vergleichsweise mehr Stoff droppt, dann vermutlich, weil mehr Stoffis auf den Servern unterwegs sind. Und natürlich darf ein Schami Leder tragen und ein Pala darf auch rosa Schlüpfer tragen. Mach einfach Plündermeister an und regel das, wie du willst. In Zufallsgruppen ist es doch nur mehr als fair, wenn jeder nur das bekommen kann (ohne frewiliiges Einlenken der Mitspieler), was ihm aufgrund seiner Klasse zusteht. Als Druide habe ich auch schon mal Stoff-Items bekommen aber ich habe auch bisher immer zunächst die anwesenden Stoffis gefragt, ob sie damit einverstanden sind, so gehört sich das eben. Und wie du hier schon siehst, sieht es gottlob die Mehrheit auch so. Wie würdest du das denn in Zufallsgruppen (und dann noch Server übergreifend machen), wenn jeder auf alles würfeln kann? Vielleicht kannst du, als jemand der hier ständig nach einer Antwort schreit, mal eine clevere Alternative aufzeigen.


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (9. Dezember 2009)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Stoff: Mage.Hexer,Priester
> Leder:Schurke,Druide
> SR: Jäger,Schami
> Platte: Pala,Krieger,DK
> ...



So jetzt schalt DU mal dein Hirn an.. 

Stoff: 3 klassen.. 
Leder: 2 klassen.. 
SR: 2 klassen.. 
Platte: 3 klassen.. 

Also Stoff = Platte bedeutet bei 50 Stoffsachen müssten deiner Rechnung nach auch 50 Plattensachen dropen...  aber halt.. was können Stoffies? Heilen und schaden.. also 2 Skillungen... was können Platten? Heilen, Schaden und tank.. Oh das sind ja 3 Skillungen... heißt es muss MEHR Platte als Stoff dropen damit es fair wäre.. 

Und das ganze könnt man ewig weiterspinnen... es dropt mit ABSICHT so viel Stoff.. eben WEIL es so viel Tragen können und nicht nur die Stoffies.. kapiert das endlich mal alle!!


----------



## Xiut (9. Dezember 2009)

Wie wäre es mit einem Fenster, dass dann hoch kommt, wenn jemand bedarf drückt. (nur in den Zufalls Gruppen dings)
Dann kann man auf ja oder nein drücken. Wenn ja, dann sagt man damit das er bedarf würfeln darf, sonst halt nicht. Und dann gibt es dann einen Harken den man setzten kann bei "Diesem Spieler immer vertrauen" oder so.


----------



## Enweldor (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde diese Lösung gut. Ich bin zwar Tank und immer ziemlich alleiniger Interessent bei für mich relevanten Gegenständen. Aber wie oft musste ich schon mit ansehen, dass ein Druide einem Stoffträger ein Stoffteil weggewürfelt hat. 
Das ist eine faire Regelung, um dies zu vermeiden.


----------



## Nexilein (9. Dezember 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> ( hab auch vorhin in PDC nem anderen pala von nem anderen server mein durch gier erwürfeltes tank schmuckstück gegeben.. das macht man einfach wenn mans nicht braucht)..



Schön wär's...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich verhalte mich zwar auch so, aber leider ist das absolut nicht die Regel. Genauso wie es den meisten Leuten mit weniger als 100 Ehrenhaften Siegen im Traum nicht einfallen würde in AK bei einem PvP Item zu passen...

Das man als Schamane nicht auf Leder würfeln kann finde ich gut. Als Priester bekomme ich ja auch nur Stoffzeug, und wer sich auf seine Rüstungsart beschränkt kann sich heutzutage ja auch wahrlich nicht über miese Dropraten und Lootchancen beschweren.


----------



## Syrras (9. Dezember 2009)

Nur über miese Itemization...

Viele BiS Items sind von der zu erwartenden Rüstungsklasse oft meilenweit entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunrise82 (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich seh das genauso.. gleiches Recht für alle... 
Mir würde allerdings als Schami net einfallen auf Stoffzeug
zu würfeln...Auch wenn das Item vielleicht besser ist...
Aber wie schon öfter jetzt gesagt wurde, ein Stoffi kann
ja auch net auf höhere Rüssiarten würfeln...
Und ich denke auch, dass vielen Ninjalootern Einhalt
geboten wird. Auch wenn ich Gott-sei-Dank noch nie
in die Fänge eines Solchen geraten bin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightroad (9. Dezember 2009)

sunrise82 schrieb:


> Ich seh das genauso.. gleiches Recht für alle...
> Mir würde allerdings als Schami net einfallen auf Stoffzeug
> zu würfeln...Auch wenn das Item vielleicht besser ist...
> Aber wie schon öfter jetzt gesagt wurde, ein Stoffi kann
> ...




naja als schami biste anfangs aber teils auf stoff  kram angewiesen...
ich würd nu wohl sonst noch immernoch blau fgrün rumalufen...
hab erst letztens die meisten teile  mit schwere rüssi ersetzen könne...


----------



## Porthos (9. Dezember 2009)

ist doch super die funktion wie oft haben vor dem patch spieler anderen was weggewürfelt die es brauchten ?


----------



## cHAOSTANK (9. Dezember 2009)

Es gibt Dreißte leute die einfach nur lootgeil sind eine kleine geschichte die heute geschen ist

ich war mit meinem krieger heute grube von saron und so und alles schön und gut ersten boss umgenukked Platte armschienen Droppen mhm ok machste mal Bedarf dacht ich mir...
der Dk hats bekommen ...naja ok kann ich mmit leben  2ten boss auch umgenuked nix gutes gedropt...
lezter boss dropt die 2handaxt  und juhu need bedarf mhm wer bekommts Dk ich /w ihn an:heyy öhm könnt ich gerne die axt haben weil du hast ja schon ein teil bla bli blupp
er im /p ch nee mann ich habe need drauf die bekommste nicht ....
[Chaostank]Gruppe:mhm hast aber schon eins 
[Dk]Gruppe: naund du bekommst es nicht tschüss 
[Dk] verlässt die grp 
[Chaostank] Oo?
[Druide] omg son lootgeiler p....
das wars ist so etwas gerecht?


----------



## Braamséry (9. Dezember 2009)

Also ich finde es grundsätzlich ok, WENN denn z.B. ein Priest und ein Shami um etwas würfeln.

Aber wenn es niemand braucht ist diese Regel der letzte dreck ehrlich gesagt. Dann kann es der bekommen, der es gebrauchen kann und es dann zu bekommen ist wirklich schwer.


----------



## MayoAmok (9. Dezember 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Aber wenn es niemand braucht ist diese Regel der letzte dreck ehrlich gesagt. Dann kann es der bekommen, der es gebrauchen kann und es dann zu bekommen ist wirklich schwer.



Wie gesagt, Kommunikation ist alles.

Wenn alle das neue System verinnerlicht haben (was ja mit dem +und - würfen bei Gier und Entzaubern schon reichlich kompliziert ist) wird es sich schon einpendeln, dass man kurz auf die Bedarfsmeldung über Gier für ne andere Rüstungsklasse wartet. 

Man muss halt miteinander reden. Man kann ja zum Beispiel nach Instanzport im Falle von Loot ne kurze Pause vereinbaren, wo man darauf warten kann, obs jemand braucht.


----------



## Chillers (9. Dezember 2009)

Enweldor schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Lösung gut. Ich bin zwar Tank und immer ziemlich alleiniger Interessent bei für mich relevanten Gegenständen. Aber wie oft musste ich schon mit ansehen, dass ein Druide einem Stoffträger ein Stoffteil weggewürfelt hat.
> Das ist eine faire Regelung, um dies zu vermeiden.



Ich find´s gut. Pech für den Schami, aber in 1. Linie sollten die Klassen vorrangig behandelt werden, denen das Teil auch zugedacht ist. Healleder eben für Druiden. Und genau so oder grade bei den Stoffsachen.

Wenn keiner Bedarf hat, kann man das ja klären.

Mir selber sind PdC hero 2mal Ledersachen von einem Schami weggewürfelt worden.
Ich habe bei Stoffsachen als Druide gepasst oder höchstens Gier gemeldet, wenn´s keiner brauchte.

Da das aber in die Köpfe nicht ´reingeht, muss eben alles geregelt werden - offiziell.

Schade, aber richtig.


----------



## Rockman (9. Dezember 2009)

Finde das neue System etwas unglücklich. Warum nicht einfach Klassen eine höhere Priorität geben wenn es denn ihre Rüstungsklasse ist. Sprich: Stoffies bekommen höhere Priorität bei Stoff wenn Druiden, Schamanen und Palas mitwürfeln. So wird keinem Stoffie was weggerollt und die non-Stoff Caster können auch was bekommen ohne dass es heißt: "Oh, sry wurd automatisch gedisst". Gerade bei dem hohen ItemLvl der neuen Inis ist es extrem schade wenn dann die Epics gedisst werden müssen weil keiner was mit anfangen "darf". Denn nicht jeder läuft mit Full ilvl 245 rum, dass ihm die Items total egal sind.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Dezember 2009)

cHAOSTANK schrieb:


> [Chaostank]Gruppe:mhm hast aber schon eins
> [*ich*]Gruppe: *Ja und du hast halt Pech das tut mir auch Leid, aber ich hab es bekommen. !
> 
> 
> ...



besser Antwort? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (10. Dezember 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> ich denke du meinst die: http://www.wowwiki.com/Ghostly_Wristwraps
> 
> die sind als caster, nicht als heilerarmschienen geführt



Heiler casten auch.... wenn dann sind sie als dmg caster armschienen geführt....


----------



## Nasiria (10. Dezember 2009)

Also bei uns herrschte immer gesunder Menschenverstand... wenn man als Heilpala ein Stoffteil brauchte, wurde der Stoffi gefragt, ob er es haben möchte, wenn nicht, konnte man drauf würfeln, ansonsten hat man gepasst.


----------



## Karius (10. Dezember 2009)

Liiu schrieb:


> An sich ist das neue Tool ja nicht schlecht, aber das finde ich einfach nur bescheiden.



Ich kann nur zustimmen. Das ist echt Käse.



Nasiria schrieb:


> Also bei uns herrschte immer gesunder Menschenverstand...



Serverübergreifend? Kannst du vergessen.
Wenn da was herrscht, dann ist das gesunder Opportunismus.


----------



## Vafanculo (10. Dezember 2009)

najo ich war vorhin auch in den 3 neuen instanzen und ich als schamane konnte auf leder und stoff bedarf würfeln.


----------



## Karius (10. Dezember 2009)

Vafanculo schrieb:


> najo ich war vorhin auch in den 3 neuen instanzen und ich als schamane konnte auf leder und stoff bedarf würfeln.



Bin auch Schami, ging nicht! War mit Sicherheit buggy. Eigentlich dürfte es nicht gehen. Oder kann man da seperat was umstellen? (Leader)


----------



## Agyros (10. Dezember 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Bin auch Schami, ging nicht! War mit Sicherheit buggy. Eigentlich dürfte es nicht gehen. Oder kann man da seperat was umstellen? (Leader)



Oder war bei euch nen Stoffie dabei, und bei den anderen nicht ?

Ich find das gut, wie oft sind meinem Mage oder Priester Stoffklamotten von Leder/Schwere Rüssi/ Platteträgern weggewürfelt worden. Ich dagegegen konnte auch nur zugucken, bei allem was nicht Stoff ist.
Mittlwerweile gibts doch für jede Rüstungsklasse passende Klamotten, wir sind ja nicht mehr in Classic.


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (10. Dezember 2009)

Vafanculo schrieb:


> najo ich war vorhin auch in den 3 neuen instanzen und ich als schamane konnte auf leder und stoff bedarf würfeln.



Das neue System greift nur in Serverübergreifenden Gruppen. 

Und *auf seinen beiden anderen Posts zeig* Ich hab das gefühl Niemand hier liest überhaupt mal mit sondern alle flamen nur -_-


----------



## Flaschenpost (10. Dezember 2009)

Seits mir nicht bös hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen aber falls es wen interessiert, hier meine Meinug zu dem Thema:

Mit dieser revolutionären Neuerung, hab ich bisher noch keine Bekanntschaft gemacht.

Aber:

Wenn es tatsächlich so sein sollte, dass ich z.B mit meinem Krieger (MS) nichtmehr auf z.B Leder würfeln darf...dann fände ich das schon verdammt schade.

Auf der andern Seite muss man sagen: Es gibt mehr als genug sogenannte "Ninja-Looter" ! Leute, die grund und planlos auf alles würfeln, was lila schimmert!

Wenn also dieser "ninja-looterei"  mit so einer Massnahme ein Riegel vorgeschoben wird, dann is nicht Blizz schuld sondern WIR!! WIR!!! Die, die spielen. GZ an alle -.-


----------



## Raaandy (10. Dezember 2009)

also ich finde das neue tool GENIAL das beste was Blizz in 5 Jahren gemacht hat.

Jetzt kann man ab lvl 16 nonstop, durch Instanzen leveln/was für Heiler/Tanks viel besser ist, und dazwischen PvP schieben. Besser geht es nicht.

Zu dem fall wie der TE beschrieben hat, wenn sies halt entzaubern ises pech, ansonsten könnt ihrs handeln.


----------



## Mindadar (10. Dezember 2009)

Die gegenstände die jemand bekommen hat sind eh nicht mehr handelbar nach dem sie wer bekommen hat. (wenn man sie nicht tragen kann)
ich hatte gestrn großes glück mit nem priester der ausversehentlich auf dieses herz von arthas da gewürfelt hat und es net brauchte....habs dann doch bekommen wiedersehen in der ini und so xD


----------



## Ellordian (10. Dezember 2009)

Also ich find es ja klasse, wie hier Listen gepostet werden, von Item und andere dann Listen posten über ide Klassen die es tragen können.

Tatsache ist, dass der Poster immer nur die Items mit ZM gezählt hatte. Und nun poste doch jemand einmal die Anzahl an Leder, schwere Rüssi und Platte trägern, die ZM gebrauchen können. Äh, ich mach das mal schnell. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Platte: nur Pala
Schwere Rüssi: nur Schami
Leder: nur Dudu

So und bei den Stoffis.

Stoff: Hexe, Mage, Priest

Haben jetzt alle verstanden, warum mehr Stoff droppt mit ZM und weniger von dem Rest??? Gut.

Ich find das neue System klasse. Am liebsten wäre mir sogar, wenn Blizzard von vorn herein die Klassen so ändert, dass sie nur die für sie bestimmte Rüssi tragen können. Ich bin zwar selbst Pala-Heal und weiss wie schwer es war an passende Heil-Platte zu kommen, aber mittlerweile gibt es mehr als genug Heal-Platte und man brauch auf nichts anderes mehr zu schielen. Gleiches gilt für Schami und Dudu, auch bei denen droppt genug, das explizit für heal ist, Spätestens seit Ulduar und PDK. Ihr müsst euch halt nur einmal die Mühe machen und alles ablaufen und nicht nur den leichten Weg wählen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, und nun kann das große geflame beginnen. Mir egal. Aber das ist nun mal eine Tatsache. Keiner würde sich beschweren, wenn jede Klasse nur die für sie bestimmte Rüssi tragen kann. Und die Stats von Stoff sind nicht zwingend besser als die von Platte, nur mal so.

Greetz to the world out there.


----------



## LordSubwoof (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich finds total bescheuert. Gestern droppten bei uns Stoffstiefel und ich dachte "Yeah endlich meine 213er Stiefel weg"... Pustekuchen da war nxi mit Bedarf klicken.

Leider hat der Pala ders ergiert hat auch den kompletten run vollends nicht auf meine Fragen reagiert ob er mirs denn antraden könnte...

Super!

Sonst ist der Patch ja bisher echt super aber das ist echt ein No-Go!

Kann der jeweilige Gruppenleiter das Bedarfsystem denn nicht vertellen??

Aber bringt ja auch nix wenn ich auf Stoffstiefel überhaupt nicht Bedarf würfeln kann.... Echt ein scheiss!


----------



## Mindadar (10. Dezember 2009)

LordSubwoof schrieb:


> Ich finds total bescheuert. Gestern droppten bei uns Stoffstiefel und ich dachte "Yeah endlich meine 213er Stiefel weg"... Pustekuchen da war nxi mit Bedarf klicken.
> 
> Leider hat der Pala ders ergiert hat auch den kompletten run vollends nicht auf meine Fragen reagiert ob er mirs denn antraden könnte...
> 
> ...


bist stoffi?


----------



## LordSubwoof (10. Dezember 2009)

Nein ich bin Druide (Heiler)


----------



## VILOGITY (10. Dezember 2009)

Liiu schrieb:


> Natürlich lassen sich die Sachen handeln und ja, natürlich kann man sich da absprechen, nur leider gesataltet sich das als sehr umständlich.
> 
> Immerhin muss man zwangsläufig davon ausgehen, jedesmal mit 4 völlig fremden Leuten in einer Gruppe zu sein.
> Und das Ergebnis ist im großen und ganzen das selbe.
> ...



Naja, kennste den Spruch....."Cool is nen Jäger Item"
Jäger haben irgend wie auf fas alles need und da gab's schon früher immer Stress, da wurde auf Leder und Schwere gewürfelt und dann haben die Jäger ganz laut geschrieben wenn ein 
ein Schami need auf Nahkampfgear gehabt hat, oder der Schurke auf 1H Schwerter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab auch schon Jäger gesehen die auf ein 2H Schwert/Axt mit Stärke gewürfelt haben weil sie es ja tragen könnenten.
Wo ja Stärke so ein toller Stat ist für einen Jäger und ein Paladin, Krieger, DK davon nicht wesentlich mehr hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  lol

Ich könnte ja auch mit meinem Pala auf Stoff-Heal Items würfeln, aber man muss sich ja net auf die Unterste Stufe mit den anderen stellen und ich will mit nem Pala kein Kleid tragen.


----------



## Mindadar (10. Dezember 2009)

LordSubwoof schrieb:


> Nein ich bin Druide (Heiler)



Na dann passen die sachen halt nicht zu dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

#


----------



## Alaniel (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiss nich warum alle rumflamen wenn z.b. nen Healer Schami auf Leder oder stoff würfelt wenns doch sowieso kein Arsch gebrauchen kann.
Es gibt nunmal nicht viele Schwere Rüssi die was taugt und ehe man mit 10er Naxx crap rumdackelt kann man doch grad auf Leder oder Stoff würfeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mach ich auch solange es besser is wie meins und kein Stoffi bzw Lederfutz es braucht wird drauf gerollt, fertig.
Wenns natürlich wer anders will wird gepasst is ja klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat halt Vor- und Nachteile des neue Lootsystem wobei ich es eher beschissen finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VILOGITY (10. Dezember 2009)

Ellordian schrieb:


> Also ich find es ja klasse, wie hier Listen gepostet werden, von Item und andere dann Listen posten über ide Klassen die es tragen können.
> 
> Tatsache ist, dass der Poster immer nur die Items mit ZM gezählt hatte. Und nun poste doch jemand einmal die Anzahl an Leder, schwere Rüssi und Platte trägern, die ZM gebrauchen können. Äh, ich mach das mal schnell.
> 
> ...



/sign
Würde mir auch gefallen.
Du hast recht, es fällt genug Heal Gear für jede Klasse und ich hab mit meinem Pala noch nie ein Prob gehabt ein Platten Heal Item zu finden, zumal man sich 
ja auch noch 245er herstellen lassen kann.
Gestern noch schnell PDK gewesen, fast nur Schwere und Leder Gear für Healer gedroppt und am ende noch der Kolben bei Anub.
Leider war kein Druide dabei, aber der Heal Schami konnte 4 Teile austauschen in einem Run, dass is doch ma was.


----------



## Mirano (10. Dezember 2009)

ich gebe zwar zu, dass ich nur den erste post in dem thread gelesen hab aber da musste ich gleich mal meine meinung rauslassen...

ich finde das system wie es ist super... blizz hat da mal richtig nachgedacht... denn, wenn es anders wäre, wäre gestern und heute buffed mit mimimi threads über ninjalooter überschwemmt. also etweder voherabsprechen oder nur auf deine rüstungsklasse würfeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 viel glück beim nächsten run


----------



## Hishabye (10. Dezember 2009)

Also ich spiele eine Heiler Druidin. Und mir kam noch gar nicht in den Sinn den Stoffis ihre Sachen wegzunehmen oder Stoff zu tragen. Gibt so ein tolles Addon, dass nennt sich Altlas Loot. Da schauste nach wo was droppt und dann wird es schon droppen beim jeweiligen Boss. Also meine komplette Ausrüstung besteht aus Leder. 

Aber leider sind die meisten zu ungeduldig oder halt Item-Geil...hauptsache lila


----------



## Djendra (10. Dezember 2009)

Bei meinen ini-runs gestern hättest du deine helle Freude gehabt, TE, es ist nämlich jede Menge "Schwere Rüssi" gedropt, dafür aber kein Leder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Und das es diese Änderung gibt, stand schon lange in den Patch-Notes.


----------



## akaDisi (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich seh das ganze etwas 2geteilt.

1. Ich kann voll und ganz verstehen, dass sich die Stoffies freuen und juhu schreien.

2. Ich spiele mit meiner Freundin zusammen: Ich bin Schutz Krieger, Stoff interessiert mich also nicht. Aber Sie spielt einen Heildudu. Wir sind grad mal anfang 40, klaro, die Items wechseln da recht schnell, aber was gibt es denn auf dem Levelbereich bitte für Leder-Heiler?!

Bis auf Ihren Kopf, denn Sie durch eine Q bekommen hat, ist Sie komplett StoffEQ aus Inis (oder BG-Belohnung). Klaro sind, wenn wir in ne Ini gehen auch immer Stoffies dabei. Aber wir haben es bis jetzt immer geschafft uns mit dennen zu einigen.

Meiner Meinung nach Sollte es 2 Bedarfswürfel geben. Einmal die für die, welche das ding "Hauptsächlich" tragen. D.h. ist ein Stoffie da der Bedarf macht, entfällt der Bedarfswurf des Dudu/Schami. Wenn kein Stoffi bedarf würfelt, dürfen sich die anderen drumm prügeln.

So long Disi


----------



## Stevesteel (10. Dezember 2009)

naja, bei uns im TS gestern weinten einige auch schon, ooch, habe das und das Item nicht bekommen.
Schade, daß es manchen wirklich nur um den höchsten Itemlevel und die Farbe geht.
Vor allem, nach dem ERSTEN Run rumweinen, daß das und das nicht gedropt oder errollt wurde, einfach nur arm.


----------



## Bergerdos (10. Dezember 2009)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Stoff: Mage.Hexer,Priester
> Leder:Schurke,Druide
> SR: Jäger,Schami
> Platte: Pala,Krieger,DK
> ...




Wenn Du in der Lage wärst die Liste zu lesen und nuicht nur zu überfliegen wäre Dir aufgefallen

Mit Int >1
Mit Abh <1

Das bedeutet die aufgeführte Liste beinhaltet nur PVE Sachen die auch Int haben

Dann kommen wir auf folgende Liste:

Stoff: Mage.Hexer,Priester
Lederruide
SR: Schami - Jäger nur bedingt 
Platte: Pala

Mich würde interessieren was der TE gesagt hätte wenn ihm ein Pala die Lederarmschienen weggewürfelt hätte.
Ich finde das System so gerecht.


----------



## LordSubwoof (10. Dezember 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Also ich spiele eine Heiler Druidin. Und mir kam noch gar nicht in den Sinn den Stoffis ihre Sachen wegzunehmen oder Stoff zu tragen. Gibt so ein tolles Addon, dass nennt sich Altlas Loot. Da schauste nach wo was droppt und dann wird es schon droppen beim jeweiligen Boss. Also meine komplette Ausrüstung besteht aus Leder.
> 
> Aber leider sind die meisten zu ungeduldig oder halt Item-Geil...hauptsache lila



was hat denn das mit item geilheit zu tun wenn ich meinen char verbessern will. wenns sowieso sonst kein stoffi braucht??

wegwürfeln würd ichs nem stoffi nicht aber wenn sonst keiner bedarf hat???


----------



## vampirslayer (10. Dezember 2009)

@ ellordian

war ja sehr intelligent die auflistung aber ma ehrlich...schau ma wieviel stoff mit zm droppt im gegensatz zu caster leder zB
in pdk waren es 3 casterleder und 13 stoffteile...1 druide brauch leder 3 stoffies brauchen stoff
das bedeuetet 1 druide hat chance auf 3 teile (vorausgesetzt alles droppt und es is jede klasse ganeua einma dabei) und 3 stoffies auf 13 teile => für den druiden droppen im idealfall 3 teile   für jeden stoffie im idealfall 4,3 teile...das is unfair deswegen stoff am druiden ok
neues würfeltool is scheiße....mit mir in inis nur pm


----------



## Starfros (10. Dezember 2009)

Liiu schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole meine Frage gerne nochmal...
> 
> Warum sollte ein Schamane, der maximal Schwere Rüstung tragen kann, kein Leder oder gar Stoff tragen dürfen?
> Warum sollte ein Druide , der maximal Leder tragen kann, kein Stoff tragen dürfen?
> ...



Warum trägst du RL keine Fraun/Männer Kleidung ?

schlicht und einfach ,wurde auch mehrmals gesagt, weil es nicht für dich angedacht ist. Wenn du es dennoch unbedingt haben MUSST , weils dich befriedigt und damit bessere Werte hast (wäre ohne hin nur eine Übergangslösung) kann man mit den anderen 4 Leuten (5er Gruppe) reden.

Ansonsten kack drauf und Farm weiter Marken, denn so schwer an gruppen zu kommen ist es nicht , gerade jetzt im moment. Da kratzt es wenige wie du equipt bist. Augenschein auf Equip fängt dann wieder an wenn halt das übliche Tank/Heiler Problem auftaucht, was aber mit dem neuen Tool beseitigt werden sollte.
Für viele ist es halt nicht ersichtlich ob du nicht  das Item aus goldgier einfach mit nehmen willst, unter anderem laufen immer noch genügend Leute rum die UNBEDINGT ein Item haben wollen nur damit sie irgendwas gegenüber den anderen 4 Mitstreitern haben,mit dem Motto ICH habe was bekommen. 


Andererseits wenn du Gruppe suchst für nen 10er oder 25er und ein Leader achtet drauf und nimmt dich in Augenschein und sieht das du leder an hast statt Schwere Rüssi wirst unter umständen genau aus dem Grund nicht mitgenommen , egal obs sich verbessert hat oder nicht. Sry aber solche fälle gab es und wird es immer geben.
Jeder einzele sollte mal realistisch sein und sich vor augen halten das es nur ein pi.. Spiel ist ...nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Das was man erreicht hat keine auswirkungen auf deinem RL Leben.


----------



## Ellordian (10. Dezember 2009)

@Vampirslayer

da magst du durchaus recht haben. wenn man es so betrachtet. aber auch bei stoffteilen gibt es caster und heiler. wenn man das jetzt noch unterscheidet. wir es noch undurchsichtiger.
fakt ist aber. wenn alle die stoff tragen würden, jetzt zusätzlich zu den regulären stoffis mitwürfeln, hätten diese eine bedeutend höhere chance items abzugreifen.
denn im pala fall, könnte der auf alles würfeln was heal gear ist (stoff, leder, schwere, rüssi, platte) und der stoffi nur auf das was stoff ist. also, wie hoch ist nun die chance??? zu hoch, daher wurde dem erstmal ein riegel vorgeschoben.
außerdem war es bereits schon recht lange in den patchnotes bekannt, dass blizz vorsieht jeden nur noch auf seine rüssi klasse bedarf würfeln zu lasssen und nicht noch auf andere. also warum regt man sich erst jetzt auf??
egal, tatsache ist, dass es so jetzt um einiges fairer ist beim loot.

und meine eigene persönliche meinung ist, blizz sollte allen klassen von beginn an eine rüssi-klasse geben und nicht noch die chance anderes tragen zu können. denn dann wäre der thread hier erledigt.


----------



## vampirslayer (10. Dezember 2009)

ich bin bei uns aufm server einer der besten druiden heiler und trage 4 stoff teile...ich scheiße auf die 300 rüssi (heul da geht rüssi verloren, wenn ich mehr rüssi hätte könnte mich ein raid mob nur 3ma onehitten anstatt 4mal....) stoff is meistens besser für druidenheiler als das leder, da das leder meistens auf eule ausgelegt is (kein wille zB bei den einzigen hosen die in pdk droppen) und ma ganz ehrlich wenn sich ein stoffi aufregt weil er ein stoffteil net bekommt...dann sollen auch hexer aufhören auf stäbe mit wille zu würfeln weil das is dann baum oder holy priest equip, und es droppt soviel stoff das sich da bei usn zumindest keiner beschwert und wir haben immer den content clear ..ohne rumheulerei....


----------



## Nicorobbin (10. Dezember 2009)

cHAOSTANK schrieb:


> Es gibt Dreißte leute die einfach nur lootgeil sind eine kleine geschichte die heute geschen ist
> 
> ich war mit meinem krieger heute grube von saron und so und alles schön und gut ersten boss umgenukked Platte armschienen Droppen mhm ok machste mal Bedarf dacht ich mir...
> der Dk hats bekommen ...naja ok kann ich mmit leben  2ten boss auch umgenuked nix gutes gedropt...
> ...




Ja, er hat drauf gewürfelt, genauso wie du.
Deine Argumentation läuft darauf hinaus das du sagst: Glücksspiel ist ungerecht.

Nunja.. es ist halt ein Glücksspiel...


----------



## Starfros (10. Dezember 2009)

vampirslayer schrieb:


> ich bin bei uns aufm server einer der besten druiden heiler und trage 4 stoff teile...ich scheiße auf die 300 rüssi (heul da geht rüssi verloren, wenn ich mehr rüssi hätte könnte mich ein raid mob nur 3ma onehitten anstatt 4mal....) stoff is meistens besser für druidenheiler als das leder, da das leder meistens auf eule ausgelegt is (kein wille zB bei den einzigen hosen die in pdk droppen) und ma ganz ehrlich wenn sich ein stoffi aufregt weil er ein stoffteil net bekommt...dann sollen auch hexer aufhören auf stäbe mit wille zu würfeln weil das is dann baum oder holy priest equip, und es droppt soviel stoff das sich da bei usn zumindest keiner beschwert und wir haben immer den content clear ..ohne rumheulerei....




keine Ahnung hast du vom Hexer .Stab hin oder her , was macht den Wille beim Hexer noch????  Denk mal drüber nach und antworte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rekias (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich find es auch gut das die Raffzähne endlich mal gestoppt werden....

Das mit dem Stoffpalaheiler und ähnliches sehe ich auch nur als Vorwand um schnell und billig auf kosten anderer das Equip abzustauben...
Ich kenne genügend Palas die in voller Platte heilen und das auch ohne Probleme und nicht nur in 5er Inis!!
Aber 5er Inis sei erwähnt... Heilen und noch nen Mob "tanken" ist auch nie ein Problem... Das ist doch die Stärke des Palas, das er nicht gleich aus den Latschen kippt....

Und Blizz hat doch wirklich alles getan um aus jeder Heilerklasse Einheitsbrei zu erstellen, da verstehe ich es noch weniger das gierige Leute sich alles unter den Nagel reißen wollen...

Daher befürworte ich das System zu 100%

Alleine weil hier endlich der Itemklau aufhört!!

Und wenn ich unbedingt als Stoffpala oder Leder DK rumrennen muss oder will... Dann geht mit eurer Gilde und verteilt euch da das Equip aber verschont andere mit eurer Heuschreckengier!!!


----------



## Karius (10. Dezember 2009)

Agyros schrieb:


> Mittlwerweile gibts doch für jede Rüstungsklasse passende Klamotten, wir sind ja nicht mehr in Classic.



Es kommt doch viel eher darauf an wieviele Items sich auf wieviele Klassen und Speccs verteilen. 

Wenn du einen Resto nur mit Schwerer Rüstung equippen willst, ist das Addon rum bis du mal was siehst.

Daher sage ich ja, die Änderung ist mir zu undurchdacht. Sie haben die Itempools ja nicht verändert.

Ist denen wahrscheinlich nicht so wichtig, weil es ja noch die normale sng gibt. Ist wahrscheinlch auch nötig weil die Community halt aus zuvielen Säcken besteht.

Das mindeste ist aber die Verzauberungsfkt zu ändern. Es kann nicht sein, dass sich 5 nette Menschen zusammenfinden und nach dem Looten nur noch das Splitter getradet werden kann. 

Du willst deine Armschiene. Na klar, kein Problem. Hier nimm *Splitter reich*.


Eine brauchbare Lösung wäre zb wenn man Prioriäten einführt. Wenn der Stoffi kein Need drückt, dann wird das Item für die anderen freigeschaltet. Dann könnte man sich das ganze nervige gehandel sparen.

@Rekias: Das ließt sich ja furchtbar. Es trieft vor Polemik. Übst du grad fürs CSU Wochenendseminar? ^^
Wobei die Heuschrecken mehr zu den Linken passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vampirslayer (10. Dezember 2009)

naja mir kanns im prinzip egal sein aus 5er inis brauch ich eh nix mehr...aber wenn jemand ein teil brauch und sei es nur für seconde need...er dann mit den entzauberern würfeln muss..d.as is schwachsinn...und natürlich muss man erstma durch 5er inis full epic werden...auch mit lower rüssi items..weil naxx uldaur oder pdk geht doch seit gestern keiner mehr...mit raids kannste dich nemmer für icc ausstatten...also muss es durch pdc und die ic 5er geschehen..und ich als raidleiter werden keinen kicken nur weil er als druide full stoff ist..ein blick ins heal recount sagt mehr als ein blick ins arsenal und sagen öh ne der hat ja stoff an heul heul...oder als druide zu sagen oh ne der schami würfelt auf leder ...den lass ich ma weg...sowas is einfach nur die leute verarscht...ich nehm einfach an das einer der vorposter so lootgeil is das er immer als einzigster alle items bekommen will.....und somit is  er derjenige der das spiel zerstört und net die leute die nur auf verbesserungen aus sind...denn rüssi ist ein wert wie zaubermacht int oder wille...und wenn man sagt..ei das ding aht zwar weniger rüssi dafür aber 20 int mehr 10 zm mehr und nen sockel mehr..hat er meiner meinung nach need...fertig aus...alles andere sind einfach nur itemgeile leute die meinen stoff is nur für stoffies da...das sind die gleichen die denken..naja das sag ich jetzt besser net is zu stark gegen die politischen intentionen der BRD


----------



## campino76 (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich seh auch keinen Grund, warum mein Heal-Schami nicht auch Stoff bzw. Leder tragen sollt, wenns besser ist als das was er momentan hat.. solang es kein anderer in der Gruppe/Raid braucht. Weiss nicht, wieso sich hier mache so aufregen? Einfach Neid, Dummheit oder Ignorranz.. ich tipp mal auf eine Mischung aus allem.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imanewbie (10. Dezember 2009)

@Karius sehe es so wie du war gestern als Heiler unterwegs mit 245 items und da dropped ein schönes 219 Teil was sonst keiner braucht, frag ich zuerst ob ich bedarf für 2nd machen kann und was ist es geht nicht weil ich schon was besseres hab. (system unterscheidet anscheinend nicht zwischen heal und dd equip).

Was ich für mich draus gelernt habe 1mal die rnd machen den rest der Zeit mache ich das mit meinen Server Leuten.

mfg


----------



## Karius (10. Dezember 2009)

campino76 schrieb:


> Weiss nicht, wieso sich hier mache so aufregen?



Der Gedanke ist, dass die dann aus mehr Items wählen dürfen, was als unfair betrachet werden kann. Seh ich genauso. Ich hab noch nie einer Stoffklasse ein sinnvolles Item weggewürfelt. Auf der anderen Seite ist das Zeug oft einfach besser. Warum sollte man es nicht tragen?

Das ist oft eine Frage der Fairness und Sinnhaftigkeit. Offensichtlich sieht jeder sowohl das eine, wie das andere völlig unterschiedlich. 

HuntOritem! olololo lolz!!!


Edit: Itemverteilung ist aber auch ein wirklich schweres Thema. Was diskutieren wir nicht seit Jahren über die Sinnhaftigkeit bestimmter Allokationsmethoden. Wie man DKP richtig einsetzt und vieles mehr. Letztlich ist es auch immer ein bisschen wie Politik. Man muss halt sehen für welches System man Mehrheiten gewinnen kann, ohne Minderheiten völlig vor den Kopf zu stossen.

@Imane: Meine Erfahrung war auch, dass die Leute das gar nicht wirklich interessiert hat, ob ich das noch gebrauchen kann. Ganz im Gegenteil. Ich hatte angeboten jmd. ein Teil zu traden, dann kam die verblüffte Frage, ob alle auf meinem Server so spendierfreudig wären.


----------



## Ellordian (10. Dezember 2009)

vampirslayer schrieb:


> naja mir kanns im prinzip egal sein aus 5er inis brauch ich eh nix mehr...aber wenn jemand ein teil brauch und sei es nur für seconde need...er dann mit den entzauberern würfeln muss..d.as is schwachsinn...und natürlich muss man erstma durch 5er inis full epic werden...auch mit lower rüssi items..weil naxx uldaur oder pdk geht doch seit gestern keiner mehr...mit raids kannste dich nemmer für icc ausstatten...also muss es durch pdc und die ic 5er geschehen..und ich als raidleiter werden keinen kicken nur weil er als druide full stoff ist..ein blick ins heal recount sagt mehr als ein blick ins arsenal und sagen öh ne der hat ja stoff an heul heul...oder als druide zu sagen oh ne der schami würfelt auf leder ...den lass ich ma weg...sowas is einfach nur die leute verarscht...ich nehm einfach an das einer der vorposter so lootgeil is das er immer als einzigster alle items bekommen will.....und somit is  er derjenige der das spiel zerstört und net die leute die nur auf verbesserungen aus sind...denn rüssi ist ein wert wie zaubermacht int oder wille...und wenn man sagt..ei das ding aht zwar weniger rüssi dafür aber 20 int mehr 10 zm mehr und nen sockel mehr..hat er meiner meinung nach need...fertig aus...alles andere sind einfach nur itemgeile leute die meinen stoff is nur für stoffies da...das sind die gleichen die denken..naja das sag ich jetzt besser net is zu stark gegen die politischen intentionen der BRD



sorry für fullquote 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn das so ist, dann soll jeder die chance darauf bekommen. aber, wer soll das wissen??? ich habe bei wow schon vieles erlebt und traue keinem weiter als ich ihn sehen kann es sei denn er ist mir bekannt. es sollte dann also vielleicht wirklich eine funktion eingeführt werden, die es ermöglicht das jeder würfeln kann, wenn der, der es eigentlich tragen kann nur entzen drückt. da würde ich noch mitgehen. aber auch dann gibt es vier andere die würfeln, einer der es vielleicht wirklich gebrauchen könnte und 3 die es nur selbst entzen wollen, oder für 3-12g verticken um ihre kasse aufzubessern.
die derzeitige lösung halte ich also immer noch für die vernünftigste. und wer nicht will, soll mit gilde oder freunden vom server gehen. denn auch mit den eigenen leute kann man die random daily machen.


----------



## campino76 (10. Dezember 2009)

@Karius: Es geht mir auch nicht ums Wegwürfeln.. wurd ich nie machen. Ich hab mit dem Schami bisher immer gefragt, ob ich Bedarf klicken darf, wenns zB um ein Stoff- oder Lederteil ging. Bzw. Wenn schon ein Stoffi drauf Need hat, hab ich gepasst ohne zu fragen ob ich mitwürfeln darf. Mir gehts darum, dass es anscheinend ein paar Leute gibt, die mir selbst dann ein Item nicht gönnen würden, wenns niemand braucht und dann nur aus dem lächerlichen Grund, da es ja nicht für meine Klasse gedacht ist. Sowas ist idiotisch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlknicTeos (10. Dezember 2009)

es droppen etwas mehr als nur 3 cast leder/schwere rüssi /platte in pdk , abgesehen davon dass wohl auch einige rückenteile als rein stoffteile sehen. naja egal. (Platte caster teile sind noch weniger, aus dem einen grund, da es nur heiler gibt bei platte und da auch nur eine klasse)

Die Änderung jetzt so wie es ist, ist eine geniale Änderung. Endlich darf man sich als Stoffie in Rnd Gruppen ähnlich schnell equippen als wie ein dudu/schamy/pala. Fehlt nur noch eine weitere Untertrennung zwischen Dmgcaster teilen only(hit) und healcaster teilen only(mp5 und mit cata hoffentlich kein wille mehr für dd caster), um da den letzten Wahnsinnigen das Handwerk zu legen. 

Ob es besser für eine rüstungsklasse ist, ist eigentlich etwas unerheblich.  im extremfall könnte auch ein Amu,Rücken,ring,Trinket besser sein, die eigentlich für eine andere Klasse sein die anderen Stats nicht brauchen.Z.b. man hätte noch ka ein itemlvl 50 ring und dann droppt ein melee ring mit hit und oder crit. wäre dann auch besser, aber darum geht es nicht wirklich für FIRST NEED.

Es muss der entsprechenden Klasse/Skillung auch in allen punkten passen. Wenn ein item nicht komplett passt, wird es oftmals recht rasch gegen ein passendes Item auf dem gleichem itemlvl ausgetauscht. Wer dabei auf der Strecke bleibt -> meist die Stoffklassen, für die Items designed wurden. Sie brauchen meist länger sich entsprechend zu equippen. Bzw. ist es aus meiner Erfahrung so, dass in Raidgilden im Regelfall die Stoffcaster auf der meisten Dkp sitzen. Eben weil für ihren gedachten Itempool noch andere hinzukommen.

Zugegebenermassen war bis Ulduar/Pdk best slot items so ne Sache. Da mussten Krieger des öfteren auf schurkenteile schielen bzw. die eles/eulen auf Stoffsachen. Dies ist mit Pdk eigentlich insofern gelöst worden, dass es oftmals die gleichen casterTeile in Stoff/Leder/Schwere Rüssi gibt.

Also liebe Nichtstoffträger, denkt auch an eure Mitspielerfraktion der Stoffträger.

(Nicht passende rüssiklasse hat 2te. prio bei Need, 3te prio. 2nd specc).
Aber nicht passende rüssiklasse, kann niemals First need sein!!!

Hoffentlich werden die benötigten Attribute in Cata so abgeändert, sodass "Falsches Equip" eine viel stärkere Ausprägung bekommt. Sodass z.b. Lederträger unter gar keinen umständen erst Stoff haben wollen... und heiler keine dd sachen und umgekehrt.


----------



## Karius (10. Dezember 2009)

Faschismus/Diktatur



Ellordian schrieb:


> die derzeitige lösung halte ich also immer noch für die vernünftigste. und wer nicht will, soll mit familie oder freunden ins Ausland gehen. denn auch in anderen Ländern kann leben Spass machen.



"Wem nicht gefällt wie es ist, soll sich damit anfreunden Theorien" fand ich noch nie besonders erhebend. 

Um dem vorweg zu greifen, nein ich denke nicht dass das deine Meinung ist, ich hab spasseshalber mal übertrieben um den Punkt zu verdeutlichen. 

Ich glaube schon dass man sich wünschen kann, das System würde anders funktionieren. Meist sagen immer nur die, denen es in den Kram passt, "gewöhnt euch dran".




AlknicTeos schrieb:


> (Nicht passende rüssiklasse hat 2te. prio bei Need, 3te prio. 2nd specc).
> Aber nicht passende rüssiklasse, kann niemals First need sein!!!



Meiner Ansicht nach dreht es sich darum, dass man kein secneed mehr haben kann. Abgesehen davon stimme ich dir völlig zu. Es sollte vor Secondspeccneed kommen.

Derzeit ist es leider genau anders herum.

Deine Annahmen zum DKP System sind allerhöchstens ein Einzelfall und sollten selbst der Logik nach nicht zutreffen. Die Caster haben eher wenigerdkp weil durch die masse mehr gebote kommen und absprachen unwahrscheinlicher werden.


----------



## vampirslayer (10. Dezember 2009)

wow geht eh vor die hunde...wenn man bedenkt das die stoffies dann veruschen jemand anderem sei es nur schami oder druide zu erklären das sie das equip garnet rbauchen..wenn ich als druide sage..ich rbauch das und es erwürfele ist es mkir und da lass ich es mir net von nem stoffi ausreden..vor allem sollten caster schön ruhig sein..denn wer meckert bekommt von mir keine heilung mehr..healbot hat da ne nützlich funktion,....nennt sich blacklist...wunderbar..ich sags dann auch an ( und als raidleiter kann ich das amchen) und meistens gehen die flamer dann von alleine ausm raid, denn auch wenn manche denke das es unfair is wenn druidena uf stoff rollen is das geflame bei weitem schlimemr und so einen will keiner im raid haben..darum bitte lieber lootgeile stoffie... bleib bei leuten deiner intention und  disst euch dort gegenseitig weil jeder gute spieler weis was für ihn am besten ist..und wenn stoff numa besser ist als ein leder teil...weil es bessere werte hat..sry aber du bist der noob net ich denn ich sehe genau wenn ein teil für mich besser ist...und wenn du ahnung hättest würdest du das auch verstehen


----------



## Ellordian (10. Dezember 2009)

jetzt hab ich aber geschwitzt und überlegt was ich da für ein kram geschrieben habe karius. ^^

natürlich sagen die, denen es in den kram passt, gewöhnt euch dran. aber dann müsste ich ja zu der andren fraktion gehören, weil mein pala alles tragen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es ist vielleicht noch nicht die engültige musterlösung, aber sie ist alle male besser als das was vorher herrschte.

wie bereits gesagt, alle klassen nur noch eine rüssi und die diskusionen würden gar nicht aufkommen.
und grad nach einem tag neuer inis, bereits zu "mekcern" ist ein wenig früh, pass auf, heute geht der TE nochmal und staubt gleich 2 oder 3 Schami heal teile ab. kann ja passieren. nichts gegen den TE, aber ein wenig geduld kann manchmal auch nicht schaden.

als beispiel. ich war gestern mit gildenleuten unterwegs. normal wie auch hero die neuen inis abgelaufen. alle haben was bekommen (krieger, hexe, mage und dudu) nur ich nicht. egal ob ich als tank grad da war oder heal. (es droppte nur dd platte) aber deswegen geh ich heute gleich nochmal und hab hoffentlich mehr glück.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (10. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich versuche das immer unabhängig von den persönlichen Ereignissen zu betrachten.

Und so wie es ist, wills mir nicht so recht gefallen, denn (ich weiss ich wiederhole mich)
Die möglichen Items die es gibt, haben sich den Realitäten angepasst. Es gibt einfach mehr Stoff. 
Kürzt man jetzt die Liste aus der ausgewählt werden darf, ohne das die Anzahl an Items für die betroffenen Gruppen erhöht wird, dann ist das ein Nachteil.

Letztlich darf das schon so bleiben, aber mit Möglichkeiten für manche Spieler trotzdem auf die Items zuzugreifen, ohne das man sie handeln muss, was eigentlich kaum möglich ist. 

Wenn sie Bedarf/Gier drücken brauchen sie es selbst, sonst würden sie entzaubern drücken. 

Klar das gilt nur wenn man über die neue fkt sucht und nur wenn ein Enchanter dabei ist, aber trotzdem bedarf es der Verbesserung. Zumindest hoffe ich auf eine. 

Im Raid gibts auch firstneed, secneed. 

Warum nicht in der Fkt? Wäre doch prima. Stoffiauswahl: Bedarf / Item für andere Rüstungsklassen freigeben. 

Alle haben was sie wollen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Dezember 2009)

Ellordian schrieb:


> Platte: nur Pala
> Schwere Rüssi: nur Schami, *Jäger*
> Leder: nur Dudu
> 
> ...


----------



## Morfelpotz (10. Dezember 2009)

ganz ehrlich... ich finds gut so wie es jetzt ist.

Musste schon oft mit ansehen wie >> STOFFRÜSSI<< an einen >>Paladin<< ging weil mehr ZM druff war als auf seinen teilen.
Die heißen ja nicht umsonst "Heiler in Dose" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wozu sollten Schw. Rüssi-Träger need auf Stoff oder Leder machen??  (Nein, "weil es besser als meins ist" zählt nicht)
So bekommen wenigstens die Klassen den Loot, die ihn auch am "besten" gebrauchen können.


----------



## RedShirt (10. Dezember 2009)

Mal richtig heiß find ich auch die Umarbeitung im Kalender bei Einladungen.

Man muß nicht mehr sagen "ich antworte nicht, das heißt also 'vielleicht kann ich, bin aber net bös wenn ich nicht mitgenommen werden falls ich kann'".
Das heißt jetzt "Vorläufig" als Zusage.

Sehr gut und gleich genutzt.

Zur Needdiskussion:

Gestern mim Jäger rein. Hatte n 200er schRüs-Gürtel an, droppt ein 219 Schurkengurt, weit besser als meiner... alle machen Gier, ich sag "Darf ich den haben? Hab noch n 200er an"... die Orkdame nochmal direkt angesprochen, und bekommen - leider hab ich 50g geboten was ja nicht geht, dafür n 22g Teil gewonnen und weitergegeben.
Es geht also mit einem guten alten Mittel: Kommunikation =)
Mein Jäger freut sich wie n Schnitzel. Auch über den <3 Bogen <3 damit er nicht mehr bämm bämm ballern muß mit der Flinte.


----------



## campino76 (10. Dezember 2009)

Morfelpotz schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich... ich finds gut so wie es jetzt ist.
> 
> Musste schon oft mit ansehen wie >> STOFFRÜSSI<< an einen >>Paladin<< ging weil mehr ZM druff war als auf seinen teilen.
> Die heißen ja nicht umsonst "Heiler in Dose"
> ...




Wenn das Item* sonst keiner braucht,* wieso sollt ich nicht?!?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würds jedenfalls auch gut finden, wenns nochh die Option gäbe, dass die jeweilige Klasse, für die das Teil gedacht ist, es per klick für andere klassen freigaben könnte.


----------



## Mamschi (10. Dezember 2009)

Oh wie schön. Wie oft habe ich mich früher schon geärgert, wenn ein Schami oder ein Druide mir ein Stoffteil weggewürfelt hat, weil es ja angeblich besser war als sein aktuelles. Egal ob mit Mage oder Priester. 

So wie ich das hier lese, finde ich diese Option richtig gut!!!


----------



## Kinki (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe kein Problem damit, wenn Stoffklassen Vorrang auf Stoff haben. Mein Moonkin und mein Restoschami tragen deshalb auch nur solche Stoffteile, die kein Stoffi haben wollte.

Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass damit jemand ein Problem hätte, auch kein Magier/Priester/Hexer. Nur funktioniert das im neuen System nicht, weniger wegen Bedarf vor Gier, sondern nur wegen der Kombo mit der Auto-Entzauberfunktion. Was gesplittert wurde, kann eben nicht mehr weitergegeben werden.

In meinem Blog wownoob.blog.de (Schleichwerbung!) habe ich mehrere Lösungsansätze gepostet:

1. Bedarf vor Gier bewirkt, dass die richtige Rüstungsklasse  vorgeht, wenn mehrere Rüstungsklassen Bedarf würfeln. Im obigen  Beispiel bekommt dann der Magier die Stoffarmschienen, wenn er und der  Druide Bedarf gewürfelt haben; der Druide bekommt sie nur über Bedarf,  wenn keine Stoffklasse Bedarf angemeldet hat. Auf diese Weise wäre  zumindest das unwiderrufliche Entzaubern zu verhindern.

  	2.  Entzauberungen können x Minuten rückgängig gemacht werden. Damit wäre  der Druide zwar immer noch voll vom Goodwill des Würfelgewinners  abhängig, aber derjenige könnte zumindest die Armschienen  wiederherstellen und an den Druiden weitergeben.

  	3. Bedarf vor  Gier nur in Scherbenweltinstanzen und bis einschließlich Itemlevel  200-Heroics, darunter und darüber Plündern als Gruppe. Unter 60 sind  alle Caster "Stoffis", weil es schlicht nur Stoff mit ZM gibt. Und eine  Ninjagefahr besteht im wesentlichen bis zu den 200er-Heros, die durch  das Randomtool am meisten besucht werden. In PdC-Hero und den  Eiskroneninstanzen sollte aber die Equipmöglichkeit über die  Ninjagefahr gehen.

Wäre irgendetwas davon für die anwesenden Stoffis tragbar?


----------



## Ferdock (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich war gerade mit meinem schurken level 73 in nexus da droppt eine faustwaffe keiner hat need ... und ich darf nicht needen!

Eventuell wegen meiner dolchskillung?


----------



## LordSubwoof (10. Dezember 2009)

Rekias schrieb:


> Ich find es auch gut das die Raffzähne endlich mal gestoppt werden....
> 
> Das mit dem Stoffpalaheiler und ähnliches sehe ich auch nur als Vorwand um schnell und billig auf kosten anderer das Equip abzustauben...
> Ich kenne genügend Palas die in voller Platte heilen und das auch ohne Probleme und nicht nur in 5er Inis!!
> ...



ich weiß gar nicht was alle immer auf lootgeile ninjalooter raus wolle. wie oft kommts denn vor das eben keiner der stoffis die in der grp sind den drop brauchen weil sie besseres anhaben?

und wieso dann vergieren oder dissen wenns ein druide z.b. brauchen kann???

aber solche leute sind dann genau die welche n druiden auslachen der noch mit blauem gear in heros oder raids steht....


----------



## RedShirt (10. Dezember 2009)

Mal nur so:

machen 3 Entzaubern, und nur einer Gier(2nd eq), bekommt die Gier das Teil unentzaubert.

Wo ich das Problem?


----------



## Karius (10. Dezember 2009)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Mal nur so:
> 
> machen 3 Entzaubern, und nur einer Gier(2nd eq), bekommt die Gier das Teil unentzaubert.
> 
> Wo ich das Problem?



falsch, gier und entzaubern scheinen gleichrangig zu laufen. Das ist ja Teil des Problems
Gefährliches Halbwissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azralina (10. Dezember 2009)

Is mir grad mitm Hexer in den Hallen des Steins "Schmiedeglut" gedroppt..weil ich n gescheites trinket brauchte..und man die blöden triumphmarken ja nich umtauschen kann weiter...un ich konnt kein bedarf würfeln..ich könnt wetten weil "heil und schadenszauber!"...wo soll ich da als hexer heilen -.-

is doch totaler mist sowas... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## campino76 (10. Dezember 2009)

hmm.. so wie es aussieht bleibt als Lösung vorerst nur PM auch in Heros.. ^^


----------



## Th0m45 (10. Dezember 2009)

Azralina schrieb:


> und man die blöden triumphmarken ja nich umtauschen kann weiter...



Klar, probiers mal in der Kanalisation von Dalaran beim Gastwirt rechts daneben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rekias (10. Dezember 2009)

Wenn keiner der Rüstklasse bedarf hat und aber ein anderer das haben möchte da dürfte keiner ein Problem mit haben,
aber wie oft ist es schon passiert das gerade ein DK dem Schurken die Hose klaut oder sonstiges in der Art und
dann wundert ihr euch wirklich wieso alle das System gut finden....

Das ist nur das Ergebnis von echter Heuschreckengier... Och der arme Schurke hat nur ne Blaue Hose aber egal...
Die Hose ist besser als die Epic-Platte von meinem DK... NEED und Danke!!

Ein Beispiel von vielen... 
Und genau darum geht es... Nicht weil es euch nicht gegönnt wird sondern weil endlich die eigentliche Klasse für was das Teil gedacht war 
geschützt wird vor solchen Typen...

Von mir aus kann das System gerne erweitert werden das wenn die eigentliche Klasse darauf kein Need macht, das Need in dem Moment von anderen Klassen berücksichtigt werden.

Also bedankt euch in erster Linie bei denen wo erst das neue System nötig gemacht haben, den es kann nicht sein das sich der oben genannte DK kurzfristig die Hose klaut um morgen gegen eine gute schwere Rüsti oder Platte wieder zu ersetzen... Und der Schurke weiterhin doof dasteht weil wieder 2-3 DK´s oder sonstwas mal Need drauf hatten in der Zwischenzeit... Und genau hier ist der Hund begraben!!!!


----------



## Ellordian (10. Dezember 2009)

du suchst ein trinket??

grube von saron hc, unsere hexe hat da gestern ein voll cooles teil bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rekias (10. Dezember 2009)

campino76 schrieb:


> hmm.. so wie es aussieht bleibt als Lösung vorerst nur PM auch in Heros.. ^^



Da kannst du sicher sein das in dem Moment keiner Freiwillig in der Grp bleibt...
Geh mit Gilde und fertig...
Aber wenn einer in Heros Plündermeister aktiviert hab ich eher das Gefühl der will abstauben
und erst recht alles zu Gold veredeln....


----------



## MayoAmok (10. Dezember 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Aber leider sind die meisten zu ungeduldig oder halt Item-Geil...*hauptsache lila*



mal kurz OT: so heisst meine Twinkgilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sdm (10. Dezember 2009)

Ellordian schrieb:


> und meine eigene persönliche meinung ist, blizz sollte allen klassen von beginn an eine rüssi-klasse geben und nicht noch die chance anderes tragen zu können. denn dann wäre der thread hier erledigt.



Jaaaaa, und am Besten noch eigene Waffen für jede Klasse - dann sind wir in WoW endlich auf (16 bit) Konsolen-RPG-Niveau angelangt...


----------



## campino76 (10. Dezember 2009)

Rekias schrieb:


> Da kannst du sicher sein das in dem Moment keiner Freiwillig in der Grp bleibt...
> Geh mit Gilde und fertig...
> Aber wenn einer in Heros Plündermeister aktiviert hab ich eher das Gefühl der will abstauben
> und erst recht alles zu Gold veredeln....




ok, dann halt vor dem start der ini alle mal daraufhinweisen, dass sie nicht sofort auf entzaubern klicken sollen, sondern erstmal abwarten, ob das jemand brauchen kann, aber nicht bedarf klicken kann.. weil anscheinend gibts ja auch probleme mit items, wo jemand berechtigt bedarf darauf hat, aber trotzdem nicht klicken kann ^^


----------



## Ellordian (10. Dezember 2009)

sdm schrieb:


> Jaaaaa, und am Besten noch eigene Waffen für eigene Klassen - dann sind wir in WoW endlich auf (16 bit) Konsolen-RPG-Niveau angelangt...




juhu, wir haben wieder einen gefunden er nur schnell mal eben meckert, aber keine lösungsansätze mitbringt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn du aber alles gelesen hättest, auch alle meine beiträge, wüsstest du, dass ich auch schon anderweitige vorschläge gebracht habe.
naja, trotzalledem ist die balance wirklich fragwürdig wenn es klassen gibt die alles tragen können und manche eben nur eine sache.

/flame on  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (10. Dezember 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> falsch, gier und entzaubern scheinen gleichrangig zu laufen. Das ist ja Teil des Problems
> Gefährliches Halbwissen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mein Fehler! Ich hatte es so in den ersten Patchnotes gelesen, wurde wohl aber noch einmal geklärt.

Dann sehe ich hier in der Tat ein Problem, wenn ich keinen Need würfeln kann, es aber als 2nd brauch. Dann muß man fix schreiben, daß jemand anders Need würfelt oder alle auf Gier.


----------



## 3MinutenTerrine (10. Dezember 2009)

Also ich muss ehrlich sagen: Nachdem mir kürzlich eine Dudubrust (mit Wille und Co.) von einem Paladin weggerollt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... bin ich auch mehr als dafür das nicht jeder Depp alles tragen/ rollen kann! Das war meiner Meinung nach überfällig und sollte meiner Meinung nach noch verschärft werden. Ich bin mit meinem Pala noch nie auf den Trichter gekommen mir Stoff- oder Lederteile zu holen und werds auch zukünftig nicht. 

*Danke Blizz, endlich mal was sinnvolles!*


----------



## Scarletwitch1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Die einfachste und fairste Lösung währe wohl wenn Blizz das ganze so ändert, das jeder nur noch seine Rüstungsart tragen darf, es dafür aber auch gleichviel Items für jede Rüstungsklasse und Skillung geben würde.

Bei den klassen die auf Stufe 40 die Rüstungsklasse wechseln könnte man es ja so machen, das die mit 40 anbehalten dürfen was sie haben, aber eben nur noch neue Sachen anlegen dürfen, die auch der neuen Rüstungsstufe entsprechen. 

Wer weiß, vielleicht ist diese Änderung ja schon ein erster Schritt in diese Richtung.


----------



## Pristus (10. Dezember 2009)

was soll ich sagen, war gestern "nicht random" PDC Hero. Es droppen Leder Schuhe für meinen Schurken, zack bedarft der Jäger mir das Teil vor der Nase weg. Das Finde ich auch nicht nett weil er das Leder Teil durch das nächste Schwere Rüssi Teil ersetzen wird und ich muss noch mit meinen blauen Schuhen rum rennen.


----------



## lord just (10. Dezember 2009)

Ferdock schrieb:


> Ich war gerade mit meinem schurken level 73 in nexus da droppt eine faustwaffe keiner hat need ... und ich darf nicht needen!
> 
> Eventuell wegen meiner dolchskillung?



vielleicht hast du faustwaffen noch nicht gelernt gehabt und hättest die also nicht anlegen können oder die waffe hatte stats die für eine andere klasse wichtiger wären als für schurken.


----------



## sdm (10. Dezember 2009)

Ellordian schrieb:


> juhu, wir haben wieder einen gefunden er nur schnell mal eben meckert, aber keine lösungsansätze mitbringt.


Vielleicht weil ich mit der Situation pre 3.3 nie ein Problem hatte? Klar, hat auch mich angekotzt wenn mir (als Mage) ne Robe von nem Schami / Pala "zum Heilen" weggewürfelt wurde. Aber shit happens...

Es gehört einfach bei (Nicht-Konsolen-)Rollenspielen dazu, dass Zauberklassen nur leichte Rüssi tragen können, während Kriegerartige mehr Auswahl haben. Und das hat auch seinen Sinn - wer ne 100 kg schwere Ritterrüstung tragen kann, bricht nicht zusammen wenn er / sie ein leichtes Sommerkleidchen überzieht. Andersrum würde es eventuell schwieriger.

Das ganze wegwürfeln-mimimi wird erst n Ende haben wenn sich am Ende der Ini jeder Teilnehmer 1-2 Items frei nach Wunsch aus dem Loot-Table raussuchen kann. Aber sowas würde den Geschäftsinteressen von Blizz an einer möglichst lange zahlenden Kundschaft widersprechen.


----------



## Ellordian (10. Dezember 2009)

sdm schrieb:


> ...
> Das ganze wegwürfeln-mimimi wird erst n Ende haben wenn sich am Ende der Ini jeder Teilnehmer 1-2 Items frei nach Wunsch aus dem Loot-Table raussuchen kann. Aber sowas würde den Geschäftsinteressen von Blizz an einer möglichst lange zahlenden Kundschaft widersprechen.



ich glaube, dass es soweit kommt will niemand. aber bei so manchem "ninjaloot" thread hier, lönnte man fast glauben blizz führt auch das irgendwann ein.



sdm schrieb:


> Es gehört einfach bei (Nicht-Konsolen-)Rollenspielen dazu, dass Zauberklassen nur leichte Rüssi tragen können, während Kriegerartige mehr Auswahl haben. Und das hat auch seinen Sinn - wer ne 100 kg schwere Ritterrüstung tragen kann, bricht nicht zusammen wenn er / sie ein leichtes Sommerkleidchen überzieht. Andersrum würde es eventuell schwieriger.



auch da gebe ich dir durchaus recht, es sollte jedoch dann ein tool geben, dass die zauberklassen vorrang auf die leichte rüssi haben. denn wie viele von uns wahrscheinlich schon oft erlebt haben, alleine auf ein soziales verhalten der anderen zu hoffen, endet in der regel bei "sch.. ninjalooter.." threads hier auf buffed.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (10. Dezember 2009)

Man kann keine anderen Rüstungsgegenstände mehr auf Bedarf erwürfeln? Jaaaaah! Meine Gebete wurden erhört!
Endlich würfelt einem eine Eule oder ein Plattenträger nichts mehr weg *froi*


----------



## Zuvo (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich muss sagen das finde ich auch nicht gut.
Weil wenn ich heiler bin und nu net mehr auf stoff teile würfeln kann als dudu/schamane finde ich das schon scheiße dann könnte man es direkt so einstellen das man nur sachen von der einen sorte tragen kann.
ich hoffe das wird wieder geändert und man kann auf alles würfeln was man auch tragen kann.


----------



## Xelyna (10. Dezember 2009)

Zuvo schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen das finde ich auch nicht gut.
> Weil wenn ich heiler bin und nu net mehr auf stoff teile würfeln kann als dudu/schamane finde ich das schon scheiße dann könnte man es direkt so einstellen das man nur sachen von der einen sorte tragen kann.
> ich hoffe das wird wieder geändert und man kann auf alles würfeln was man auch tragen kann.


Ja schon blöd dass du als Lederträger keine Priestersachen mehr anziehen kannst, wah? *g*
Äh Bedarfwürfeln mein ich.. aber kommt aufs selbe drauf raus ;P


----------



## JustBen (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich halte das aktuelle Lootsystem für eine gute Idee mit schönheitsfehler. Ich rechne auch damit dass sich da noch etwas tut. Man sollte auch auf niedrigere Rüstungsklassen need wählen dürfen jedoch eins dass automatisch hinter einem stoffie oder so zurücksteht.

Mal ne andere Frage: dürfen Krieger / Schurken eigentlich auf Caster-Platte/-Leder würfeln?


----------



## Karius (10. Dezember 2009)

Es ist faszinierend zu sehen, wie 3 von 5 Postern nicht mal verstehen worüber eigentlich diskutiert wird ^^


----------



## -Baru- (10. Dezember 2009)

JustBen schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage: dürfen Krieger / Schurken eigentlich auf Caster-Platte/-Leder würfeln?



Soll angeblich nicht gehen.


----------



## Pusillin (10. Dezember 2009)

War ja klar das der erste aufschreit.
Natürlich ist es fair, wenn du nicht auf Stoff-/Ledersachen würfeln darfst.
Denn die anderen (Priester/Dudus) dürfen ja auch nur auf ihre Rüstungsklasse würfeln.
Ich weiß, du möchtest sicherlich alles tragen können, die anderen sind dir dabei scheißegal.
Hauptsache Bedarf, und am besten noch 300k Krits als Heal raushauen, natürlich.
Die armen Schamis, sie dürfen nur noch eine Rüstungsklasse B anmelden, das ist natürlich unfair weil Priester durften immer viel mehr.
Böse Priester.

Aber falls du es doch haben willst, gibt es einen Weg der Schamanen nicht bevorzugt:
Mach G und hoff dass du es bekommst, sag den anderen sie sollen G machen und es dir geben,
vorrausgesetzt natürlich niemand anderes braucht es!


----------



## Seneca (10. Dezember 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Es ist faszinierend zu sehen, wie 3 von 5 Postern nicht mal verstehen worüber eigentlich diskutiert wird ^^


/sign!!!

Für alle:
Es geht nicht darum, dass z.B. ein Plattenträger einem Stoffie was wegwürfelt. *Da sind sich hier (fast) alle einig, dass ein Stoffie bei Stoff Vorrang hat!*

Es geht darum, dass ein Item eher an einen Spieler gehen soll, für den es eine Verbesserung ist (auch wenn es nicht seiner Rüstungsklasse entsprich) als dass es entzaubert wird. (Also die goldgeilen Spieler, die lieber einen Splitter haben als einem Baum ein Heilerstoff-Item gönnen, die sind das Problem.)


----------



## Xelyna (10. Dezember 2009)

Seneca schrieb:


> /sign!!!
> 
> Für alle:
> Es geht nicht darum, dass z.B. ein Plattenträger einem Stoffie was wegwürfelt. *Da sind sich hier (fast) alle einig, dass ein Stoffie bei Stoff Vorrang hat!*


Aber auch nur fast.. *hust*


----------



## Seneca (10. Dezember 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Aber auch nur fast.. *hust*



Das Problem in dieser Diskussion ist doch, dass viele der Ansicht sind, dass es zwischen Need und richtige Rüstungsklasse und Entzaubern(=Gier) noch eine dritte Möglichkeit mit höherer Priorität als Entzaubern, aber niedriger als Bedarf geben sollte.
Als Antwort kommt immer nur, nein, finde gut, dass ein Leder-/Schwere Rüstungs-/Plattenträger einem Stoffie nichts mehr wegwürfeln kann.

Können diese Leute überhaupt lesen oder sind sie nur schadenfroh und mißgünstig weil sie einen Stoffie spielen und nur Stoff tragen können?


----------



## Karius (10. Dezember 2009)

Naja vlt schreiben wir es noch mal klarer an, auch wenn die Hoffnung gering ist dass die, die es bei den ersten Malen nicht gelesen haben, es beim zweiten mal tun werden. 

A] Firstneed = Firstneed. Alle sind einverstanden. 

B]Secondneed:

1) Man würfelt für einen anderen Specc
2) Man würfelt auf eine andere Rüstungsklasse


Problematik: Speccsecneed geht, RC Secneed geht nicht. 

Forenkonfusion: Sich lautstark über A] zu freuen oder Erlösungsflames bei zu steuern das es ENDLICH gefixt wurde, trägt nicht direkt zur Diskussion der Problematik B] bei. 


Hoffentlich konnte ich damit alle, die derzeit noch durch Ihren Blutschleier jahrelang angehäuften Ninjaloothasses blicken, den Unterschied in der Betrachtung verdeutlichen. 


Auch wenn ich das Anführen von Eigenerfahrung als obsolet betrachte, so hat es oft doch erstaunlichen Einfluss auf das Gegenüber. Somit möchte ich klar stellen das ich seit Jahren Stoffi bin und mit Sicherheit jede Art des Ninjalootens an Stoffis mehrfach am eigenen Leib erfahren durfte. Ich kenn das Problem, ich hatte selbst darunter zu leiden daher ich weiss wie es sich anfühlt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt könnt ihr vlt meinen vorherigen, doch sehr kritisch auslegbaren Kommentar verstehen. Wir reden bisher aneinander vorbei.


----------



## Xelyna (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich fänd eine dritte Möglichkeit prima - aber.. würde das jemand nutzen, wenn er weiß dass seine Chancen auf das Item geringer sind? Ich glaubs nicht..


----------



## Nexilein (10. Dezember 2009)

Mal Hand auf's Herz.
Damit z.B. ein Heilschamane "benachteiligt" wird, müssen folgende Bedingungen erfüllt sein:

1. Es wird das Gruppensuchetool genutzt.
2. Es droppt ein Stoff- oder Lederitem
3. Es hat kein Stoffi/Druide in der Gruppe Bedarf
4. Der Schamane hat an entsprechendem Slot ein schlechteres Item
5. Der Schamen gewinnt nicht den Gier Wurf
6. Der Gewinner will nicht handeln, oder hat das Item direkt entzaubern lassen (was auch nur mit einem Disser in der Gruppe möglich ist)

An dieser Stelle kann man wohl wirklich nicht von Ungerechtigkeit sprechen.


----------



## AlknicTeos (10. Dezember 2009)

Seneca schrieb:


> Können diese Leute überhaupt lesen oder sind sie nur schadenfroh und mißgünstig weil sie einen Stoffie spielen und nur Stoff tragen können?



Bin Froh darüber,  dass nicht jeder Hornochse, den stoffies was wegwürfeln kann. 

Die Idee dahinter, dass Klassen die schwere Rüssis tragen, auch leichtere tragen können mag noch gut sein. Nur gibt es nicht nur genügend Rnds/Ninjalooter die einfach wie doof auf alles bedarf würfeln, was für sie sogar noch besser sein mag, --> wegrollen , sondern auch in manchen Raids musste man noch erklären warum ich auf Stoff ein höheres First need habe wie ein Nicht-Stoffträger.

Von einem extremwert zu einem anderem.

Zu einem bin ich auf jeden fall etwas schadenfroh. Denn nicht ohne Grund haben die das gemacht, früher hatten eben die Stoffies den Schaden. 

Natürlich hab ich auch ein Herz für nicht stoffies. und wie schon vor 2-3 Seiten beschrieben, darf bei falscher Rüssiklasse niemals First Need herrschen. Ergo ein Button für 2nd Need. Gegen sowas hat was ich bislang so gelesen hab, niemand etwas dagegen. Aber ich hoffe, dass Ihr nie wieder First need auf Stoffsachen würfeln könnt, voralllem in anbetracht dessen, dass es mitlerweilen die gleichen Items in den verschiedenen Rüssiklassen gibt.


----------



## Dietziboy (10. Dezember 2009)

@ TE: Wenn du gleichberechtigt auf geeignete Items würfeln könntest sähe das etwa so aus:

Ein Dudu(Eule)  und ein Schami(Ele) sind in einer Ini. Es droppt

Schwere Rüstung für Caster:
Wenn diese für den Schami eine Verbesserung bedeutet, kriegt er die immer.

Lederrüstung für Caster:
Wenn diese sowohl für den Dudu als auch für den Schami eine Verbesserung bedeutet, habe beide die gleiche Chance, das Item zu bekommen.

Ist das nicht irgendwie unfair? Und dass keiner bei euch in der Gruppe war der das item sonst hätte tragen wollen spielt hierbei auch keine Rolle, da ein Dudu auch dann keine schwere Rüstung tragen kann, wenn kein Casterschami in der Grp ist.

Wirklich fair wäre es tatsächlich erst dann, wenn Lederträger auch wirklich nur Leder tragen könnten, Plattenträger nur Platte usw.

Was dir da passiert ist ist zwar ärgerlich, aber meiner Meinung nach (zu Recht!) genau so gedacht.


----------



## Seneca (10. Dezember 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich fänd eine dritte Möglichkeit prima - aber.. würde das jemand nutzen, wenn er weiß dass seine Chancen auf das Item geringer sind? Ich glaubs nicht..


Ja! Denn was sind die Optionen:
1) Need -> Anlegen
2) Second-Need Gieren
 -> Anlegen: Super, dafür sind die Items da
 -> Verkaufen an NPC (eigentlich ninja-loot): Erlös bei Stoff oft unter 5G (Außer derjenige ist Entzauberer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

3) Entzaubern  -> Splitterverkauf: Oft mehr (oder sogar ein Vielfaches) als der Itemverkauf.

Also werden die Gierhälse lieber Entazubern drücken um einen 30G Splitter zu bekommen statt eines 3G Stoffteils.

Ein weiteres Problem ist allerdings momentan, dass z.B. ein Tankkrieger auf Off-Items Bedarf machen muss und sie einem Off-Krieger wegwürfeln kann.
Und das muss er auch, weil das Teil sonst wohl entzaubert wird und er keine Möglichkeit hat die "dritte" Option zu wählen.


----------



## Seneca (10. Dezember 2009)

Es ist irgendwie wie gegen Windmühlen kämpfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Dietziboy schrieb:


> Lederrüstung für Caster:
> Wenn diese sowohl für den Dudu als auch für den Schami eine Verbesserung bedeutet, habe beide die gleiche Chance, das Item zu bekommen.


Das will doch keiner!
Bitte lies mal was hier bisher geschireben wurde.



Dietziboy schrieb:


> Wirklich fair wäre es tatsächlich erst dann, wenn Lederträger auch wirklich nur Leder tragen könnten, Plattenträger nur Platte usw.


Dann spielst Du das falsche Spiel.
Denn dann sollte auf jeder Rüstung und Waffe draufstehen für wen sie ist.
Aber das wäre dann Einzelspieler-Consolen-Niveau.


----------



## Ochjoh (10. Dezember 2009)

Nu hab ich mich durch alles durchgelesen. Hier wird von wenigen versucht, menschliche Charakterschwäche schön zu reden; und andere versuchen durch technisches blah blah diese Diskussion zu vermeiden. Nur darum gehts. 
An asshole will always be an asshole, as simple.


----------



## MadWarrior (10. Dezember 2009)

Kovu schrieb:


> Mal an alle die hier kommen von wegen "Ist ja auch ungerecht das Palas alles tragen können und Priester nicht"
> 
> A: Dann spielt doch einfach Pala
> 
> ...




Mal einer wo überlegt. Wenn ihr mehr Sterben wollt dann bleibt bei der beschrenkten Meinung.
Ich gebe dir recht.


----------



## Vanlinux (10. Dezember 2009)

Nicorobbin schrieb:


> Die Sache ist einfach die:
> 
> Wenn jetzt ein Heildruide mit in der Gruppe gewesen wär hättest du theoretisch,eventuell auch Bedarf gewürfelt, wenns gegangen wär natürlich.



dann waer aber ein heiler zu viel in der instanz gewesen oder etwa nicht?
und wenn der druide das teil haben will, soll er so nett sein und als heiler in die instanz gehn!

der aktive heiler in einer instanz hat sich wohl eine verbesserung seines equips verdient, wie auch alle anderen klassen equip fuer ihre in der instanz ausgefuehrte funktion verdient haben...


----------



## Dietziboy (10. Dezember 2009)

Seneca schrieb:


> Es ist irgendwie wie gegen Windmühlen kämpfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was ich finde ist dass in diesem Szenario der Schami überhaupt keine Chance haben sollte das Lederitem zu bekommen, wie es ja momentan ist, womit ja einige hier anscheinend Probleme haben.



Seneca schrieb:


> Dann spielst Du das falsche Spiel.
> Denn dann sollte auf jeder Rüstung und Waffe draufstehen für wen sie ist.
> Aber das wäre dann Einzelspieler-Consolen-Niveau.



Ein Paradebeispiel für: Wenn man nicht argumentieren kann, einfach maßlos übertreiben um anderen Lesern vorzugaukeln hier sei berechtigt Ironie angewandt worden. Ganz toll gemacht.

Sobald es für eine Spieler eine Möglichkeit gibt, einen Gegenstand der nicht "seiner" Rüstungsklasse entspricht zu erwürfeln, läuft es darauf hinaus, dass er sich schneller equippen kann als ein Stoffie, und dem wirkt die momentane Regelung entgegen und ist deshalb auch absolut gerechtfertigt.


----------



## J_0_T (10. Dezember 2009)

@Te sagen wir einfach mal so... es stand in den Patch Notes und war auch schon lange angekündigt... wenn nicht hier dann auf einer der anderen MMO Sites. Und wenn du doch zu denen gehörst dich sich nicht erkundigen dann pech gehabt.


B2T

Mag sein das man als Heal Dudu/Shama etc auch noch einiges von stoff nutzen kann... war früher ja auch so nur... damals waren auch stoffträger dabei die sich dann mit den leuten rumschlagen mussten... Nun wenn die betreffende klasse dabei ist können die andere halb eben nicht ma so schnell auf die ultra gudden stoff teile rollen da der stoffie sie ja eh net braucht...

Die wo jetzt rumjammern sind eigendlich die wo sonst immer auf alles bedarf machen was nen halben punkt besser ist für sie aber ne mega steigerung für die klasse die es wirklich brauchen könnte... findet euch damit ab... wenn ihr das tool benutzt müsst ihr damit leben, oder baut eigene grp mit den leuten die auf dem eigenen realm zu finden sind...

Ich finde das gar nicht so schlecht mit dem tool und dieser kleinen funktion... nun könnten bestimmte spieler endlich mal die chance bekommen sachen zu ergattern ohne dann bei würfelpech einen thread aufzumachen weil sie gefrustet sind.


----------

